# Bowhunters superstore Review



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just thought I would give everyone a heads up. I purchased a 3006 dove tail sight(first mistake, always buy quality) from these guys and when it arrived I noticed it had been manufactured improperly. The thumb knob for the dove tail bracket was drilled on the wrong angle. When I tightened it down the sight had 1/16" movement due to the knob pushing on the corner of the dovetail rather than the center. I called bowhunters in order to return the item, get store credit, and buy a nicer sight. They informed me I would have to contact the manufacturer, send it to them, get it repaired and then send it to bowhunters for store credit or 20% restocking if I return. So I called 3006, they asked me to just return it to the place I bought it. Called bowhunters and informed them of what the manufacturer had said. They told me they will not do anything for me due to the fact that a product they sold was damaged! I asked if I could talk to a manager, they said they would call me back in 5 min. Two days later and two other phone calls that particular manager happened to leave early one day and also get admitted to the hospital the next day. LIARS!!! Mean while every time I call these people are as rude as can be. I called back again and told them I am tired of the games, I just needed a resolution to the issue. She told me there was nothing she could do. Frustrated, I told her to just order another of a different brand. This was 4:45 PM on a Friday. Right after I ordered I went online to look up reviews. They have an F rating with the BBB! And almost every single review was negative. These people are thieves!!! So 15 min after I ordered I call back to can my order. The women told me the item had already shipped and she could do nothing. Sounds familiar.... Mind you it's 5 on a Friday... So I said ok. Called their local post office to cancel shipment. She told me their post office no longer does business with them due to their horrible past experiences.REALLY, the post office won't ship for them??!! I then called my bank and stopped payment on the transaction. Once I recite the package I am refusing it and sending it back. These people are sheisty thieves. Please do not give your business to them. At this point I am out the cost of my first sight . If the situation is not rectified with the second sight I plan on contacting my lawyer so that he may make the phone calls for me.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh look, another Bowhunters Superstore thread....
Hate to tell you this, but you are not the first, and odds are, you will not be the last to come here and complain.

There are only two places I deal with. My pro shop when I am not in a hurry, and Lancaster when I need it now.


----------



## sumo82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Lesson learned. I've learned from them as well, just not as bad as yours.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree, NEVER EVER buy from these crooks. That is all they are. Nothing more, nothing less.

I've been burned by them as well.


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry you had a bad experience no one should have that! I got lucky and bought a vice and a scale from there and they work great. I hadn't even heard of the place but they had a great price so I tried them. Thanks for the heads up I won't try my luck again!


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

They got my Christmas order to Australia perfect (sword apex 3rd plane truglo kisser button Allen wrnech set and TR static stabilizer


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

As long at your purchase goes perfectly smooth, you don't need to return anything, and your item isn't damaged. Your probably golden. I never knew of this place. Only ordered from them due to their low price!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

Is this the Bowhunter superstore in Wellsville, Pa? I have had many transactions with them without any issues. Sorry to hear about your issue. It sucks for you plus now I am leary to order again. 
I have had good success with eders.com also. I am a professional Bowhunter member there because I am a firefighter /EMT and it was free. That lowers the prices to about BHSS prices. The only problem is their shipping is a little more expensive. I guess pay a little more and deal with better people.


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

Be aware they also sell on Ebay.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


I remember when I could say the same...my success streak didnt last all that long and the owner was the most rude business owner/manager I've ever met...I made a paypal dispute to get my money back and in his official recorded response he told me to "get help for paranoia"


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


I guess that goes for me also. Probably a hundred or so orders without a single problem.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Never had a problem with them ordered several things I always use paypal so if something goes wrong I can file a claim 
I used Lancaster twice both times it took 2 to 3 weeks to get my orders won't make that mistake again


----------



## Manitoulin (Oct 15, 2013)

sam4836 said:


> Be aware they also sell on Ebay.


If anyone does decide to deal with them EBay is better than dealing direct. This is the way I have purchased from them, problem free. I must admit I haven't tried my luck lately with them.

I have heard a lot of negative comments about their total lack of CS.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

I have had very good luck ordering from them. Shipping is always fast and never had a need for a return.


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings (Nov 26, 2014)

i bought a vise from there two weeks ago. the american archery products vise. the dan thing broke on the very first use. weld broke and the vise broke right in half. and that was only with the weight of my experience on it. they will not even respond to me and for the manufacturer i cant find a phone number. they are supposed to haave a lifetime warranty


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm telling you they are all crooks there. They will tell you they will call you back later or that the manager is out. From what I can see the manager has 365 vacation days or has a serious health condition... All they want is your money. If they get your money and no calls after they are happy. They do not care about their customers


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


^^^This, I've never had an issue.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

ebroughton said:


> Is this the Bowhunter superstore in Wellsville, Pa? I have had many transactions with them without any issues. Sorry to hear about your issue. It sucks for you plus now I am leary to order again.
> I have had good success with eders.com also. I am a professional Bowhunter member there because I am a firefighter /EMT and it was free. That lowers the prices to about BHSS prices. The only problem is their shipping is a little more expensive. I guess pay a little more and deal with better people.


BHSS has the same discount also.


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, I must have gotten lucky with my purchase then! Last time using them... Lanchaster Archery for the win!


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have dealt with them many, many times.... They have had the lowest prices on what I needed, the shipping is fast, and I have never had a problem... I also think someone at the post office was feeding you a line of BS. My packages always come USPS from them.

A store is not responsible for a manufacturers defect, many places would tell you to contact the manufacturer and have it fixed or replaced... Haven't you ever opened something with the tag in it that says do not return to store, contact manufacturer for warranty or issues?


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

these threads pop up ever so often. 

Always the same. 

if your item is fine, its all good. 

Any issues and things turn bad real fast. 

Do a search and find that this is an ongoing theme with them.


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

RTILLER said:


> BHSS has the same discount also.


Yep, I know. Thanks though. BHSS has been my go to store because of the discount, already low prices, and it is in PA like me so shipping is fast. Just waiting on my turn to get burnt.


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have also returned and exchanged things without issues.... as long as it's not used.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

HOYT3065 said:


> I have dealt with them many, many times.... They have had the lowest prices on what I needed, the shipping is fast, and I have never had a problem... I also think someone at the post office was feeding you a line of BS. My packages always come USPS from them.
> 
> A store is not responsible for a manufacturers defect, many places would tell you to contact the manufacturer and have it fixed or replaced... Haven't you ever opened something with the tag in it that says do not return to store, contact manufacturer for warranty or issues?


They ship from Wellsville USPS. The one that I called was only 2 miles away from their store. Rossville, they are the ones that no longer service them. They use wellsville which is further from their store.


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

bowhunter1661 said:


> They ship from Wellsville USPS. The one that I called was only 2 miles away from their store. Rossville, they are the ones that no longer service them. They use wellsville which is further from their store.



if that's true.. it's pretty messed up....lol

Oh well, as long as they keep getting my stuff to me fast and cheap I will keep buying from them until I get burned..


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Is it fair to complain about something when you agreed to that policy with your purchase? It's pretty clearly stated on their website that they will not be responsible for manufacturer defects and that you will have to deal directly with the manufacturer.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

To keep their prices low they have to cut on something... and that something is customer service. I've only had one issue with them via ebay and it was easily taken care of (and only $5), but generally their prices are attractive and that's a big pull. You just got to know what you're getting into and be happy with it.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

sublauxation said:


> Is it fair to complain about something when you agreed to that policy with your purchase? It's pretty clearly stated on their website that they will not be responsible for manufacturer defects and that you will have to deal directly with the manufacturer.


The fact that I had to deal with the manufacturer isn't the reason for the rant. The fact is they are crooks. Look at their website. There is a photo of their building. It is a tiny building. The women that refused to check if my order actually went out the door was just lieing to ensure that they were guaranteed either 20 percent of the second sight I bought if I had decided to return it or the store credit they would issue if I decided not to return. If she had just simply gone in back and personally stopped the order from being shipped they would get nothing. They're thieves


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Also when you look up reviews on a place and time after time after time they are negative you tend to think there may be an issue with the company. Maybe not some, many are happy being Sheeple. Follow the next right off the cliff. I learned from my mistake. Just trying to help others from experiencing the same issue I did.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> I remember when I could say the same...my success streak didnt last all that long and the owner was the most rude business owner/manager I've ever met...I made a paypal dispute to get my money back and in his official recorded response he told me to "get help for paranoia"


I have over 75 purchases through them and no complaints.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

These horror storied are why they operate under several different names...


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

There has to be a hundred of these threads. I've bought stuff from them dozens of times, never had a problem.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

I've never had an issue with them either.


----------



## bald1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure where you got your info but they are in wellsville and the post office is about half mile from there store. Usually pick up all my items direct from warehouse and no issues.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


Same here


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

That isn't cool OP. Hopefully you get the situation fixed. Loosing hard earned money is not fun. 

I keep seeing all the bad experiences with this store. I have a half dozen orders with no issues...great prices, alway have stuff in stock and I have gotten all my orders in just a few days.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

These guys suck.... got me too.. a year or more ago... definently stear clear...

The owner is a member here.... can't remember his user name.. remember reading a post where he dogged lancaster... what a tool... this will will eventually catch up with him...


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

No matter how many of us come on AT and tell our bad experances with BHW about every month someone starts a new thread about how they got screwed by them. They are without a doubt the worst company I have ever done business with. After 2 weeks of waiting for my arrows (that should have taken 3 days) the Owner gets on the phone and asked if I was just pissed off because some Mexican took my job, he also threatend me by telling me he knew a lot of people that lived in my area. LOL what an azz. Trust me if you buy from BHW sooner or later you gonna get the shaft and lose all the money you saved in the past.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bowhunter1661 said:


> Just thought I would give everyone a heads up. I purchased a 3006 dove tail sight(first mistake, always buy quality) from these guys and when it arrived I noticed it had been manufactured improperly. The thumb knob for the dove tail bracket was drilled on the wrong angle. When I tightened it down the sight had 1/16" movement due to the knob pushing on the corner of the dovetail rather than the center. I called bowhunters in order to return the item, get store credit, and buy a nicer sight. They informed me I would have to contact the manufacturer, send it to them, get it repaired and then send it to bowhunters for store credit or 20% restocking if I return. So I called 3006, they asked me to just return it to the place I bought it. Called bowhunters and informed them of what the manufacturer had said. They told me they will not do anything for me due to the fact that a product they sold was damaged! I asked if I could talk to a manager, they said they would call me back in 5 min. Two days later and two other phone calls that particular manager happened to leave early one day and also get admitted to the hospital the next day. LIARS!!! Mean while every time I call these people are as rude as can be. I called back again and told them I am tired of the games, I just needed a resolution to the issue. She told me there was nothing she could do. Frustrated, I told her to just order another of a different brand. This was 4:45 PM on a Friday. Right after I ordered I went online to look up reviews. They have an F rating with the BBB! And almost every single review was negative. These people are thieves!!! So 15 min after I ordered I call back to can my order. The women told me the item had already shipped and she could do nothing. Sounds familiar.... Mind you it's 5 on a Friday... So I said ok. Called their local post office to cancel shipment. She told me their post office no longer does business with them due to their horrible past experiences.REALLY, the post office won't ship for them??!! I then called my bank and stopped payment on the transaction. Once I recite the package I am refusing it and sending it back. These people are sheisty thieves. Please do not give your business to them. At this point I am out the cost of my first sight . If the situation is not rectified with the second sight I plan on contacting my lawyer so that he may make the phone calls for me.


Ive heard a lot of bad stories about these idiots. But why did you buy the second sight from them if you know how they are???


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

I ordered a release aid from them through their eBay store. After 3 weeks I called them as it didn't arrive, they said as it was an international order to just to give it another week - so I waited another 2 weeks to be sure but still nothing. I contacted them again and they assured me it was sent. I ended up contacting USPS (I think it was them if I remember correctly), US customs, customs and the Post here - none could trace the package.

To be fair to them - I could have been dishonest or a chancer for all they knew, I could have received it and was trying to get another for free. The thing is, I always felt like I was the one trying to prove that I'm just a regular, honest person and not a crook or a liar. I was the one who was doing most of phoning and emailing to track the package, to prove I really didn't receive it as much as anything. I felt it mattered more to me to prove I wasn't dishonest and the money value of the item didn't matter any more.

It eventually ended good. I got a refund and they said that from now on they will only use tracked mail. But I wouldn't ever use them again or recommend them and their customer service is very lacking.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> No matter how many of us come on AT and tell our bad experances with BHW about every month someone starts a new thread about how they got screwed by them. They are without a doubt the worst company I have ever done business with. After 2 weeks of waiting for my arrows (that should have taken 3 days) the Owner gets on the phone and asked if I was just pissed off because some Mexican took my job, he also threatend me by telling me he knew a lot of people that lived in my area. LOL what an azz. Trust me if you buy from BHW sooner or later you gonna get the shaft and lose all the money you saved in the past.


What!! My freakin' head would've exploded!!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Ive heard a lot of bad stories about these idiots. But why did you buy the second sight from them if you know how they are???


Very good point.......why order the second sight after not being happy with how they dealt with the first situation. Also why not give the manufacturer a hard time too, why would they not accept an item that has a manufacturers defect or honor their warranty from a customer?


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

I have only had great experience from them. I buy good stuff though. Great prices!!!! I would never order a cheap piece of crap equipment and expect it to be something decent when it arrives or expect them to take it back and work with me to get something better...


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

I have always thought that these threads are positive advertisement for the company. It gets people to see their name and to hear that they have great prices and they check it out and they try for themselves. I'm sure the company thanks you for your effort.


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

I've ordered all sorts of things from them and never had an issue.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

First off, I ordered the first sight because to me, it looked very similar to the TruGlo Micro brite. I use to own that sight and absolutely loved it. However I believe they discontinued production of it. So I figured possibly 3006 bought their patent and was now manufacturing a similar sight. With the price point, why not give it a shot if it appears to be similar. That's when it went south. 

As for ordering the second sight. I was so frustrated due to calling numerous times and never getting responses back. I was supposed to be shooting a 3-D tourney this weekend with the bow that sight was to go on. Also I kind of thought the issue with the first sight may have been a fluke. However when I looked up reviews I knew at that moment it was no fluke.


----------



## dhutch (Feb 20, 2007)

Had a similar experience, never again....


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Also, check this out. Go on face book and type in bowhunters superstore. Three different pages will pop up with slightly different spelling of each. Almost as if when one page gets too many bad reviews they open another to start fresh.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll never order from them, they don't understand customer care...only buy locally when I can, then from Bowhunter Supply, Eders, Lancaster, and sometimes Cabela's and BPS depending on what it is...

Sorry to hear about your expereince...do some research on retailers...caveat emptor...


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


I buy from them all the time, plus the one in GA without any problems? But I haven't had to return anything. --BB


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have read a lot of stuff here and other sights about them. I have e-mailed them in the past and more recently not to send me e-mails as I will not use them. Just to many bad deals, when there are other places to buy from.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Bourbon Boy said:


> I buy from them all the time, plus the one in GA without any problems? But I haven't had to return anything. --BB


The one in GA is not affiliated, and is much much better...that is Bowhunter Supply not Bowhunter Super Store


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Way too many complaints from this company....go elsewhere


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

I spend a lot of money with them every year and will continue to buy from them as they ship fast if the item is in stock and they have some of the best prices out there, especially on arrows. If I'm buying a more expensive item, I call and make sure it's in stock. I don't bother on things like vanes, nocks, etc. When I have problems with the product, I call the manufacturer. For example, bought a left hand Spot Hogg Tommy Hogg and Spot Hogg had made a mistake and put a right hand scope in the package with the left hand sight body. Called Spot Hogg and they sent me the right one, never called bowhunterssuperstore. You can't blame them for the manufacturer's mistake. If it's a packaging or shipping problem, they deal with it. I've talked to customer service a few times and they always took care of any issues.

I don't care who the supplier is, eventually you are going to run into trouble with them. It's impossible to be 100% perfect. I haven't had any more or any less issues with bowhunterssuperstore.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

It sounds like many think that BHSS inspects and takes every item out of the packaging to be sure it is perfect that will rarely happen if there is something wrong with the product opening the packing makes it look like it was used so some expect them to see a defective item through the packaging and they are to warranty it as mention a bad weld you can't id that and not send it or that the screw was drill on the wrong angle not until the package is open and it is install it might be caught. Most things have some kind of warranty whether from the Seller or the Manufacturer, Today things are not checked enough and you are saying the seller is responsible for the manufacturers failure to make the product correctly! Don't ever buy a dame camera many have issues like many products you search it out and find it for the best price and then you blame the seller for a manufacturing issue. You need to either call the manufacturer or call BHSS and talk to them about the issue and request a replacement and send the bad one back. I don't order much but have and I know what I am ordering but again product defects is as unknown to the seller until you bring it to their attention then they might be aware some get the best product while others don't some think they put the item in the packaging they get it like that like most you just put the items on the shelf and when a customer orders one they don't look it over open the package and make sure it is perfect they put the item in a box and ship it out nothing more...

You need to hold the Manufacturer Accountable not the seller for defective products the seller is just the middle man in the transaction. But it could be the conversation some have with them like it is BHSS fault and come off upset and take it out on them that is when it goes sideways. If the conversation is asking to get a replacement and is not demanding maybe that might be a better approach but again the seller does not make it they just sell it and some expect them to have their own QC to known if a product is defective or not... This where these threads about BHSS always miss these points. 

LFM


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

I only buy from their ebay store. That way I can leave feedback if there is a problem and can always get my money back. So far I havent had any issues.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

@strdav and @lfm you can say what you like about your experience, and I'm happy it's been good, but there are too many threads on here for this to always be the customer's fault. Of course they can't inspect every package, but if you take my money and sell me a product, don't make it hard for me to make it right. 

Re-stocking fees are a returns deterrent, and if a company has them, I won't buy from them. 

Good manufacturers will also make up for poor retailers, but that doesn't make it right. The pricing model from the manfacturer includes support to the retailer, the pricing model for the retailer includes support of you. That's why they realize a margin.

BHSS will change, shrink, or go out of business...they do not have a sustainable model...


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have only ever ordered through them off ebay and never had any issues.


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

bowhunter1661 said:


> The fact that I had to deal with the manufacturer isn't the reason for the rant. The fact is they are crooks. Look at their website. There is a photo of their building. It is a tiny building. The women that refused to check if my order actually went out the door was just lieing to ensure that they were guaranteed either 20 percent of the second sight I bought if I had decided to return it or the store credit they would issue if I decided not to return. If she had just simply gone in back and personally stopped the order from being shipped they would get nothing. They're thieves


That tiny store is why they usually are drop shipping your stuff from one of their three distributors.. She probably could not walk back and check.... 

Not arguing, just saying...


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


Right there with you. I have never had a single issue and they have always been fast at shipping whatever I bought.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

I got stung by them a couple years ago, got it solved eventually. 

Now I just order from Lancaster and know I get exactly what I order and when I'm getting it. No b.s!


----------



## Rando5000 (Nov 22, 2014)

There are different company's that price match also that have better customer service. I had some gift cards from Christmas to bass pro. Found the sight I wanted on BHSS and bass pro matched it. Saved me $100.


----------



## Millennium man (Oct 28, 2011)

Manitoulin said:


> If anyone does decide to deal with them EBay is better than dealing direct. This is the way I have purchased from them, problem free. I must admit I haven't tried my luck lately with them.
> 
> I have heard a lot of negative comments about their total lack of CS.


I emailed them through eBay about a product and they never returned with a response. All I needed to know


----------



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

Made an order with them last Tuesday and see that they finally sent it out Friday. 

Hope the $20 that I saved will be worth it.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

maxxis88 said:


> I got stung by them a couple years ago, got it solved eventually.
> 
> Now I just order from Lancaster and know I get exactly what I order and when I'm getting it. No b.s!


Spend a fair amount of money with Lancaster as well, but they are significantly higher on some items especially arrows. Why should I pay an extra $20 to $40 / dz, especially if I'm not having problems with bowhunters? For me, it would end up being a couple of hundred a year. That's my money.


----------



## drturi (Jul 24, 2010)

Strange I bought thru eBay and thru there website direct and never had an issue with either. I bought a bohning arrow crester, the unit had a wobble to it , I contacted them explained the problem and they setup a return and sent out a replacement unit.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

What a shame...


----------



## Wood Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

To the OP, if you used a credit card you can contact them bank and have them reverse the charges.

As for those defending this retailer and saying it is a problem to be handled by the manufacturer; I call BS. There are many great retailers that take care of that for their customer. That is one hallmark of good customer service. I shouldn't have to be out of my money and have no product. The store got their money, but now it becomes the customer's problem? No thanks. I'll patronize stores (online and brick/mortar) that provide customer service. Rarely does it cost much extra. In fact, many retailers realize that by going the extra yard and treating their customers right they get loyal customers and attract new customers. Price only gets you but so far.


----------



## bowtune&hunt (Oct 26, 2010)

with todays internet sites it is very stupid to not have good customer service.
any company with great customer service will grow steadily in todays world,as long as they have the product to go with it.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> Sweet....another thread beating this dead horse to death. I think anyone that has been on AT more than a few days is well aware of super store.


Apparently not. Look at riggnnuts post. He claims the owner said he was just angry he lost his job to a Mexican. That is completely unprofessional and I cant believe people here would continue to do business with this company. BHSS sounds a lot like Bullseye Feathers,probably owned by the same asshat.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Never had an issue, good prices, timely shipping.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with trucker3573, to all the ones that had 100% success rate, awesome and I hope it keeps going for you. To the ones that were ripped off or had bad experiences,well........................, there are enough threads on this place to make the potential buyer leery. If you choose to deal with the place, you take the risk, don't belly ache about it later if you had a bad experience. I have only been a member on AT since 2012 and have seen numerous threads about this place. I personally will never do business with them because of this. I might be losing out but I would rather pay a little more for a hassle free transaction. Good luck to the OP and hope you get everything worked out, live , learn, and research, research, research


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Wood Butcher said:


> To the OP, if you used a credit card you can contact them bank and have them reverse the charges.
> 
> As for those defending this retailer and saying it is a problem to be handled by the manufacturer; I call BS. There are many great retailers that take care of that for their customer. That is one hallmark of good customer service. I shouldn't have to be out of my money and have no product. The store got their money, but now it becomes the customer's problem? No thanks. I'll patronize stores (online and brick/mortar) that provide customer service. Rarely does it cost much extra. In fact, many retailers realize that by going the extra yard and treating their customers right they get loyal customers and attract new customers. Price only gets you but so far.





Strodav said:


> Spend a fair amount of money with Lancaster as well, but they are significantly higher on some items especially arrows. Why should I pay an extra $20 to $40 / dz, especially if I'm not having problems with bowhunters? For me, it would end up being a couple of hundred a year. That's my money.


Those who play with fire eventually get burned....


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Wood Butcher said:


> To the OP, if you used a credit card you can contact them bank and have them reverse the charges.
> 
> As for those defending this retailer and saying it is a problem to be handled by the manufacturer; I call BS. There are many great retailers that take care of that for their customer. That is one hallmark of good customer service. I shouldn't have to be out of my money and have no product. The store got their money, but now it becomes the customer's problem? No thanks. I'll patronize stores (online and brick/mortar) that provide customer service. Rarely does it cost much extra. In fact, many retailers realize that by going the extra yard and treating their customers right they get loyal customers and attract new customers. Price only gets you but so far.


How can it be bs when it's clearly written in their policy that defects from the manufacturer go back to the manufacturer for repair?


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

I used to work for them when it was still the original owners, Ed and Denny Eckman (when i was 15-19 yrs old). Lived about 15 minutes from there and my dad still does. Since it has been owned and operated by Mark Hughes (current owner) it has been HORRIBLE. Its gotten so bad that they operate under a few alias's to keep sales going. One of which being "tree stand city".

From what i have been told (From a very reliable person and who would still know the in and out of said company) that they are COD with almost every manufacture. Accounts have not been paid, and they are well over a hundred thousand dollars behind to them. They cant get items unless they are paid for up front. Thats why a lot of items are back ordered, and the problems with returns and CS. Mark is just looking for money and couldnt care less about the "long term" of the company, let alone you as customers! 
SO, take all this for what its worth to you.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

I see threads like these on AT from time to time, but I've bought from them quite a bit over the years with no problems at all.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

bowhunter1661 said:


> The fact that I had to deal with the manufacturer isn't the reason for the rant. The fact is they are crooks. Look at their website. There is a photo of their building. It is a tiny building. The women that refused to check if my order actually went out the door was just lieing to ensure that they were guaranteed either 20 percent of the second sight I bought if I had decided to return it or the store credit they would issue if I decided not to return. If she had just simply gone in back and personally stopped the order from being shipped they would get nothing. They're thieves


I have made a few orders from them a year since before the Internet was used. They were originally bowhunters discount warehouse back in the late 1980's. The father owned the company then. He then sold it and if memory serves me the sons bought it back about 15 years ago. I was also a manufacturers rep in the 1990's and called on them as part of my territory. The picture you are referring to is the entrance to the show room. It is not tiny. I would bet they have a 6000 square foot show room plus another 10,000 plus warehouse. They are a large operation. I have read if these issues since finding AT in 2005 semi regularly I have been a customer for almost 30 years and have never had any real issue with them and they for the most part are far less price wise than anyone. I make sure I check off if on backordered to cancel and knock on wood have never had an issue. I have a friend who received a wrong item from them and it did take a few days to get fixed but he was not charged a restocking fee and iirc he got the correct item before they had received the item back. I wish you well but until I am burned I will continue to use them. The closest thing I have had an issue is with a spoil of serving. I wanted Flo green 3d serving. The picture in the description looked Flo green. When I got it, it was standard green. I didn't call because the description did say just green and it wasn't worth my time as I would use the green anyway.


----------



## 30feetup (Dec 14, 2008)

They suck....bought some vanes from them awhile back and they miss counted them and shorted me a couple dozen....I called them about it and they where very rude and acted like it was my fault....first and last experience with those blood suckers!


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Years ago they were a different Company and Cabelas bought them and probably had a contractual agree that they could not compete with them times change and so has this company You cannot hold the retailer for a Defective Product it is all on the Manufacturer so again some I guess have no idea how retail business work or how things are made the seller does not make them they just sell them. I guess some are okay with BHSS and some are okay find a perfect Retailer and deal with them I doubt you will and if you do you might be paying a lot more for it which is more than likely why your bought form them LOW Price. We get it time to move on and Find your Perfect Retailer if there is one ...

Again I don't buy much from them maybe some Field Points, Fletching Adhesive, and Inserts. No Issues here but again some have them with the amount of business they do like others the numbers aren't in their favor but at least they might try and make it right if allowed and given a chance... But for some I guess that will never be acceptable...

Good Luck when you find that Prefect Retailer come back and tell use about them because there is no perfect Retailer out there just the way it is if there unless you are paying for it... And that is why you ordered from BHSS because od the Low Price. 

Some have had no issues so again it is hit and miss like most things in life today...

LFM


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

bowhunter1661 said:


> They ship from Wellsville USPS. The one that I called was only 2 miles away from their store. Rossville, they are the ones that no longer service them. They use wellsville which is further from their store.



Please explain how a USPS can refuse to accept a package for shipment if the contents aren't against there rules and legal payment is made ?


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

Noel Kendall said:


> Please explain how a USPS can refuse to accept a package for shipment if the contents aren't against there rules and legal payment is made ?


As with any retail outlet, they're only as good as my last transaction with them. That's why I always use a payment method that offers me some recourse should things go sideways. I've made 3 purchases from these folks in the last 3 months, and it's been all good so far. That said, I am cynical enough to maintain a "what have you done for me lately?" attitude towards any retailer.

FWIW, all three of my purchases went through the USPS, and were delivered in a timely manner, thank you very much. To the best of my knowledge, as a Federal carrier, USPS does not have the luxury of picking and choosing who they'll service so long as the material sent is legal.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Noel Kendall said:


> Please explain how a USPS can refuse to accept a package for shipment if the contents aren't against there rules and legal payment is made ?


Because you have to pay the USPS via ACH when you are a business shipper of any magnitude. If they can't hit your accounts and get the funds, they don't have to take the package. 

Same thing as your credit card being declined trying to ship...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

It's simple for me, there are too many other options to have to deal with sketchy folks that are constantly underdelivering...they won't be in businss in a few years at this rate...


----------



## BowandAero (Jun 5, 2011)

*WARNING!! Bowhunters superstore DO NOT GIVE THEM YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY*

I placed an order with them on eBay, never shipped. Asked why it did not, stated it conveniently shipped that day. Gave me a bogus tracking #. Waited. Waited some more. Asked to be refunded. No response. Once enough time had gone by, I was able to go through eBay and force a refund from them. 

But, on the other hand, they didn't make the sight. It's not their fault it didn't work the way the manufacturer said it would. The manufacturer is at fault. If it were me, I'd be more angry at the manufacturer for not standing behind their products.


----------



## dcnyli (Nov 24, 2014)

i think their policies, communication and customer service are crap. I learned my lesson and have never gone back...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


me too...... over a dozen seperate orders from the website and their ebay store.... never one issue. 

I did see that 3006 sight and thought it looked cheaply built, opted to not look at any further.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It's simple for me, there are too many other options to have to deal with sketchy folks that are constantly underdelivering...they won't be in businss in a few years at this rate...


They've had the same policy for 40 years.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Many orders from them and not a single bad issue.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

frog gigger said:


> They've had the same policy for 40 years.


That may be, so did Sears, K-Mart, JC Penney, Radio Shack, and a host of other retailers no longer around...it's call evolving with the times...

By the way, you just made my point!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I ordered a bunch of stuff on one order. I got my shipment and they decided to substitute my arrow scale with a big pull down scale. I called them and was wanting to return it. They actually gave me a hard time, I was telling them it would be kind of hard to measure the weight of my arrows with a pull dowen scale.
They eventually refunded my money but it was very strange


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That may be, so did Sears, K-Mart, JC Penney, Radio Shack, and a host of other retailers no longer around...it's call evolving with the times...
> 
> By the way, you just made my point!


I can drive to any store mentioned in less than 30 minutes. So actually, you made mine.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

brushdog said:


> I used to work for them when it was still the original owners, Ed and Denny Eckman (when i was 15-19 yrs old). Lived about 15 minutes from there and my dad still does. Since it has been owned and operated by Mark Hughes (current owner) it has been HORRIBLE. Its gotten so bad that they operate under a few alias's to keep sales going. One of which being "tree stand city".
> 
> From what i have been told (From a very reliable person and who would still know the in and out of said company) that they are COD with almost every manufacture. Accounts have not been paid, and they are well over a hundred thousand dollars behind to them. They cant get items unless they are paid for up front. Thats why a lot of items are back ordered, and the problems with returns and CS. Mark is just looking for money and couldnt care less about the "long term" of the company, let alone you as customers!
> SO, take all this for what its worth to you.


Everyone should read.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

frog gigger said:


> I can drive to any store mentioned in less than 30 minutes. So actually, you made mine.


Seriously? Do you realize that Radio Shack just filed bankruptcy, again. Sears and K-Mart have filed bankruptcy and closed thousands of stores. JC Penney is close to dead...I listed those assuming you would understand that...

But, could have named Woolworth, Borders, Galyans, Montgomery Ward, Circuit City, Blockbuster, and on and on...

We'll see...based on the posts on AT, and in this one from folks who know, sounds like they need an intervention...


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have never had any issues at all with them.I buy a lot of my accessories from them and their shipping is very fast and on time.


----------



## Cobradave93 (Jan 1, 2009)

They still have the warehouse, but the showroom is now a very small spot by the warehouse. They couldn't afford to keep the big showroom, according to what I heard.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


Same here.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

brushdog said:


> I used to work for them when it was still the original owners, Ed and Denny Eckman (when i was 15-19 yrs old). Lived about 15 minutes from there and my dad still does. Since it has been owned and operated by Mark Hughes (current owner) it has been HORRIBLE. Its gotten so bad that they operate under a few alias's to keep sales going. One of which being "tree stand city".
> 
> From what i have been told (From a very reliable person and who would still know the in and out of said company) that they are COD with almost every manufacture. Accounts have not been paid, and they are well over a hundred thousand dollars behind to them. They cant get items unless they are paid for up front. Thats why a lot of items are back ordered, and the problems with returns and CS. Mark is just looking for money and couldnt care less about the "long term" of the company, let alone you as customers!
> SO, take all this for what its worth to you.


Had a order from "tree stand city" that was shipped by USPS and USPS loss the package some where during the transit, per USPS tracking. "Tree stand city" did resent the items after 3 weeks. Maybe they were hoping that the package would show up.

I'm impressed the fact that they resent the items that the USPS lost and it was no faults of theirs.

Purchased another item from them last week and it came ASAP.

I would buy from them again based on my own experiences.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Seriously? Do you realize that Radio Shack just filed bankruptcy, again. Sears and K-Mart have filed bankruptcy and closed thousands of stores. JC Penney is close to dead...I listed those assuming you would understand that...
> 
> But, could have named Woolworth, Borders, Galyans, Montgomery Ward, Circuit City, Blockbuster, and on and on...
> 
> We'll see...based on the posts on AT, and in this one from folks who know, sounds like they need an intervention...


You could have thrown GM in there too for filing bankruptcy, along with the bailout, and the numerous recall events that they tried to sweep under the rug. 
But I expect you didn't, being that you have 3 in the garage. 
Talk about needing intervention!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

frog gigger said:


> You could have thrown GM in there too for filing bankruptcy, along with the bailout, and the numerous recall events that they tried to sweep under the rug.
> But I expect you didn't, being that you have 3 in the garage.
> Talk about needing intervention!


Yes I could have, and yes, they should have filed for bankruptcy. In fact, I wrote a masters paper for Global Macroeconomics on the global automotive industry during the meltdown, so I'm fairly familiar with it...I do not believe that the goverment should have bailed them out, however if they hadn't the recession would have been worse. It was a no win situation. And the taxpayers lost money on it, however we probably benefited overall.

I do have one GMC, a Yukon XL that is my hunting, beach, mountain vehicle, but I don't have 3. The GM K/C Platform is a good truck platform, but I prefer my Tundra and our MDX for quality and reliability...

Hope that helps ya' Gigger...


----------



## TundraG8 (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought a spot hogg site from these guys, had no problems.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yes I could have, and yes, they should have filed for bankruptcy. In fact, I wrote a masters paper for Global Macroeconomics on the global automotive industry during the meltdown, so I'm fairly familiar with it...I do not believe that the goverment should have bailed them out, however if they hadn't the recession would have been worse. It was a no win situation. And the taxpayers lost money on it, however we probably benefited overall.
> 
> I do have one GMC, a Yukon XL that is my hunting, beach, mountain vehicle, but I don't have 3. The GM K/C Platform is a good truck platform, but I prefer my Tundra and our MDX for quality and reliability...
> 
> Hope that helps ya' Gigger...


Helped to make my point................................again.
Thanks.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Because you have to pay the USPS via ACH when you are a business shipper of any magnitude. If they can't hit your accounts and get the funds, they don't have to take the package.
> 
> Same thing as your credit card being declined trying to ship...


I know little about the USPS but this is nonsensical! How could their credit be bad at one office but good at another?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

sublauxation said:


> I know little about the USPS but this is nonsensical! How could their credit be bad at one office but good at another?


The USPS won't take large shipments from someone using a permit without a deposit and a daily ACH…if they ship using a permit, and the USPS can't hit the account and get cash, they'll start refusing to pick up or take the shipments…said another way, the USPS doesn't give you terms like UPS or FedEx, it is pay as you go…so if they are dire straits like someone posted, it's plausible...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

frog gigger said:


> Helped to make my point................................again.
> Thanks.


And what would that be? No one else knows, and I doubt you do...


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I tried to buy something from BSS once on eBay. their initials should have given them away. basically selling vaporware, didn't have product in stock, no idea of supply time etc.

rather pay a quality shop a little more.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

frog gigger said:


> How can it be bs when it's clearly written in their policy that defects from the manufacturer go back to the manufacturer for repair?


Gigger their issues are many more than this... get a clue...KEEP ORDERING... These dopes will hose you sooner than later...


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Yamahog12 said:


> I see threads like these on AT from time to time, but I've bought from them quite a bit over the years with no problems at all.


Same here. Maybe there is a risk doing business with them but so is doing business in the classifieds these days.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Luckily I have never had an issue either


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

It will happen. Far too many negative experiences for you all not to get burned at some point. If I had seen a post like this prior to ordering, I assure you those orders never would have been made. Ignorance is bliss....


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

bowhunter1661 said:


> It will happen. Far too many negative experiences for you all not to get burned at some point. If I had seen a post like this prior to ordering, I assure you those orders never would have been made. Ignorance is bliss....


I find it hilarious that people get on here and state that they don't trust reviews, and people argue about it, then people leave a review, and people argue about it…

In the end, I guess people just like to argue about it…

For me, it's caveat emptor…you will get burned eventually if you play with fire...


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

bowhunter1661 said:


> It will happen. Far too many negative experiences for you all not to get burned at some point. If I had seen a post like this prior to ordering, I assure you those orders never would have been made. Ignorance is bliss....


Exactly this. Keep ordering those of you without problems so far... you time will come and you, too, will experience the rudest treatment you've ever experienced when there's a problem with your order. Also, in the meantime, thanks for supporting your fellow archers who have been mistreated by this company by continuing to do business with BHSS because you save a buck or two.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

bigjohn49 said:


> Exactly this. Keep ordering those of you without problems so far... you time will come and you, too, will experience the rudest treatment you've ever experienced when there's a problem with your order. Also, in the meantime, thanks for supporting your fellow archers who have been mistreated by this company by continuing to do business with BHSS because you save a buck or two.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

HOYT3065 said:


> That tiny store is why they usually are drop shipping your stuff from one of their three distributors.. She probably could not walk back and check....
> 
> Not arguing, just saying...


This!

From what I've gathered over the years of bad threads is that they are just a reshipper. They don't have stock of anything. Once you order, they order it in. 
So when things go bad...you gotta deal with them and they are their own middle man. If that makes sense?..


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Actually since the last time I ordered from them their positive rating has gone up to 99.4% from 99.2%. That isn't bad for 29,000 transactions over the past year. I've said it before but if you read the 175 negative statements you'll find most were made by people who are unable to take personal responsibility for not reading their store policies so actually the real rating is even higher.

Yes, their customer service has a rough edge to it but many of their prices are good so I'd recommend people toughen up a little:wink:


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

sublauxation said:


> Actually since the last time I ordered from them their positive rating has gone up to 99.4% from 99.2%. That isn't bad for 29,000 transactions over the past year. I've said it before but if you read the 175 negative statements you'll find most were made by people who are unable to take personal responsibility for not reading their store policies so actually the real rating is even higher.
> 
> Yes, their customer service has a rough edge to it but many of their prices are good so I'd recommend people toughen up a little:wink:


Customer service is EVERYTHING in today's age.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, and if you can't abide by their store policies simply don't buy from them instead of whining about them here. If you didn't read their store policy before buying, don't whine about "getting screwed" because you didn't, own up to it and take some personal responsibility!


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

bowhunter1661 said:


> Customer service is EVERYTHING in today's age.


Maybe to you it is. Their prices and profit margins are set with their business model in mind. 

As I said, if you don't like their rough edge go by someplace else but you can't bash them for following their own policy. You can bash the policy but that isn't where this thread is going at all.


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

sublauxation said:


> Oh yeah, and if you can't abide by their store policies simply don't buy from them instead of whining about them here. If you didn't read their store policy before buying, don't whine about "getting screwed" because you didn't, own up to it and take some personal responsibility!


I don't quite get where you are coming from...I have been around awhile and have bought a lot things in my time including a LOT of gear for my hobbies of guitar playing. shooting, hunting and fishing, and archery over more decades than I enjoy counting. I am an honest, polite,and reasonable person and consumer-- in person, by phone, whatever. I have NEVER, ANYWHERE, encountered the rudeness, indifference, and we don't give a shot attitude I experienced with the"customer service" of this place. No whining going on here, just telling it like it is hoping to save a fellow archer the frustration.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

I am lucky. I just go to the store. It sucks for those who can not. I did have a issue with a broadhead sharpener but that was resolved at the store. I did contact the Manufacturer also and the store took care of me. I guess with mailing things it can be bad due to there restocking fees.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

bigjohn49 said:


> I don't quite get where you are coming from...I have been around awhile and have bought a lot things in my time including a LOT of gear for my hobbies of guitar playing. shooting, hunting and fishing, and archery over more decades than I enjoy counting. I am an honest, polite,and reasonable person and consumer-- in person, by phone, whatever. I have NEVER, ANYWHERE, encountered the rudeness, indifference, and we don't give a shot attitude I experienced with the"customer service" of this place. No whining going on here, just telling it like it is hoping to save a fellow archer the frustration.


Exactly my point with this thread. I never complained about the policy. I called the manufacturer..


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

bowhunter1661 said:


> Exactly my point with this thread. I never complained about the policy. I called the manufacturer..


So why did u not keep on calling the manufacturer?

If u are not complaining about the policy then why... after the told you they can`t help you due to thier policy.... did you need to talk to the manager and then later insist they do something about the situation.Seems you are exactly complaining about the policy.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Im gonna get mad and type something in a minute


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, *100% success here*.


*
100% success here as well*. But I almost always buy from them through eBay using PayPal. I am protected by both PayPal and eBay. But I've never had any problems. Maybe they know they can't get away with it on eBay. Who knows. Anyway, I have bought a BUTT LOAD of archery stuff from them via ebay. No Problems at all.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Is Heather still answering phones over there??... Wonder if the owner still lurks on AT.. You'd think the clown would figure it out... CS is king... treat me bad.. i treat you bad...


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Livetohunt said:


> So why did u not keep on calling the manufacturer?
> 
> If u are not complaining about the policy then why... after the told you they can`t help you due to thier policy.... did you need to talk to the manager and then later insist they do something about the situation.Seems you are exactly complaining about the policy.


They would not allow me to speak to a manager. Read the post. One day she "left the office early" the next she was "at the hospital". The post is to warn others of their antics


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

sublauxation said:


> Actually since the last time I ordered from them their positive rating has gone up to 99.4% from 99.2%. That isn't bad for 29,000 transactions over the past year. I've said it before but if you read the 175 negative statements you'll find most were made by people who are unable to take personal responsibility for not reading their store policies so actually the real rating is even higher.
> 
> Yes, their customer service has a rough edge to it but many of their prices are good so I'd recommend people toughen up a little:wink:


You've done nothing to convince me to use them in the future.:darkbeer:


----------



## DonnyNitrum (Dec 31, 2014)

Just use Lancaster, or your hometown shop


----------



## fyrefyre (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok what is the real scoop here? Are Bowhunters International reputable or not? I'm a firefighter/paramedic and they'll give me a discount. How much, I don't know, but their prices are already low so I'm ready to take a shot at ordering from them. 
I just want to know if they're really bad or has the OP been one of those few who's had a bad experience.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

redruff said:


> You've done nothing to convince me to use them in the future.:darkbeer:


And that's fine...... I'll share that beer with you:darkbeer:

But a 99.4% rating in 29,000 transactions isn't too shabby. If that isn't acceptable I'd bet it's hard for a person to make any purchases. I was just looking at TV's and the highest rating I found at the one store was 4.6/5. That's only 92%.

These threads are funny is all.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Heck, Lancaster only gets 93% positive on Yelp: http://www.yelp.com/biz/lancaster-archery-supply-lancaster-3

Correct me if I'm wrong but to match BHSuperstore they would have to get another 186 positive ratings in a row and mathematically speaking that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Strodav said:


> Spend a fair amount of money with Lancaster as well, but they are significantly higher on some items especially arrows. Why should I pay an extra $20 to $40 / dz, especially if I'm not having problems with bowhunters? For me, it would end up being a couple of hundred a year. That's my money.


Lancaster changed the twisted limbs on one of my bows for free, and they knew I bought it somewhere else. That is one of the reasons their 10X bigger now. All of my arrow building gear was bought there. That's where you save on arrows.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Astroguy said:


> Lancaster changed the twisted limbs on one of my bows for free, and they knew I bought it somewhere else. That one of the reasons their 10X bigger now.


Lancaster spread their cost of your limbs across a whole lot of other customers. Actually maybe not a whole lot more as they do charge a lot more than BHSuperstore. BH Superstore does not do that. With them you're on your own. Sometimes you win and sometimes (though rarely) you lose. Then again those losses are self inflicted. The result is cost savings. Each has their niche.

Interestingly smaller businesses can sometimes be more profitable than larger ones. I don't think BHSuperstore is too worried about being 10X smaller than Lancaster.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

sublauxation said:


> Lancaster spread their cost of your limbs across a whole lot of other customers. Actually maybe not a whole lot more as they do charge a lot more than BHSuperstore. BH Superstore does not do that. With them you're on your own. Sometimes you win and sometimes (though rarely) you lose. Then again those losses are self inflicted. The result is cost savings. Each has their niche.
> 
> Interestingly smaller businesses can sometimes be more profitable than larger ones. I don't think BHSuperstore is too worried about being 10X smaller than Lancaster.


All I can say is Lancasters service and understanding of all forms of archery , Bowhunting Jamboree's and coaching kids have made them a huge success. My bow was under warranty , they pulled one off the shelf to rebuild mine. Safety issue. I guess I am the kind of guy who will drive 50 miles to avoid buying from every other club member who thinks you should have total loyalty. I buy from who stocks the item I want. Lancaster almost always has what I want.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

sublauxation said:


> Lancaster spread their cost of your limbs across a whole lot of other customers. Actually maybe not a whole lot more as they do charge a lot more than BHSuperstore. BH Superstore does not do that. With them you're on your own. Sometimes you win and sometimes (though rarely) you lose. Then again those losses are self inflicted. The result is cost savings. Each has their niche.
> 
> Interestingly smaller businesses can sometimes be more profitable than larger ones. I don't think BHSuperstore is too worried about being 10X smaller than Lancaster.


Hmmm... so how much stake do you have in BHSS? Lmao


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

redruff said:


> You've done nothing to convince me to use them in the future.:darkbeer:


x 2


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

bowhunter1661 said:


> Hmmm... so how much stake do you have in BHSS? Lmao


Not a dime. LMAO.........

I'm just a logical and responsible person with thick skin, their grumpiness doesn't effect me. They screwed up an order of mine. I was initially a bit upset until they pointed out their return/purchase policies. I manned up to not having read them first and to having agreed to them when I made my purchase. They made it right per their policies.

It seems nowadays people want super cheap prices with great customer service and an easy return policy, only, you can't have it all. A budget hotel is not the same as a 5 star. Nobody would expect them to be, yet each plays a role in society.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

sublauxation said:


> Not a dime. LMAO.........
> 
> I'm just a logical and responsible person with thick skin, their grumpiness doesn't effect me. They screwed up an order of mine. I was initially a bit upset until they pointed out their return/purchase policies. I manned up to not having read them first and to having agreed to them when I made my purchase. They made it right per their policies.
> 
> It seems nowadays people want super cheap prices with great customer service and an easy return policy, only, you can't have it all. A budget hotel is not the same as a 5 star. Nobody would expect them to be, yet each plays a role in society.


yea.. I'm betting some type of affiliation with them...lol... only logical and responsible conclusion I can come up with...


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

tsilvers said:


> yea.. I'm betting some type of affiliation with them...lol... only logical and responsible conclusion I can come up with...


Do you honestly think that or is it the only comeback you have? Please point out where I'm wrong. Go back and read this and every other BH Superstore thread.

I'll summarize it:

1) Guy buys something there because it's cheaper there than other places
2) Guy is unhappy with purchase for reason covered under BHSuperstore policy
3) Guy calls to complain
4) BH Superstore points out their clearly written policy
5) Guy doesn't like policy that HE AGREED TO with his purchase
6) Guy comes on AT and complains
7) Others who also failed to read the policy BEFORE PURCHASING chime in

A proper title to this and most other similar threads would have been "I asked for something special but they wouldn't give it to me, then they made me feel sad"

There prices are cheap and therefore there will be sacrifices. That's logical right?
Great customer service and easy return policies cost money right?
Therefore the sacrifice is you must take some extra responsibility for your purchase. That's logical right?

I'll clearly concede they are grumpy. If you have thin skin or are sensitive they maybe wont be the place for you. They don't call people back. But then in this case what reason did they have to call the OP back? They told him the policy
If you want to pay extra for a happy person feel free. 

But no, I have no interest in them. I don't even know where they're located. I don't care either. I've placed half a dozen orders. They've done right by me. I only respond to them because it's a societal problem. Sometimes people can't man up and take responsibility for themselves.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2147655


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Given all of the complaining that occurs on AT, I am stunned at the level of support for an archaic business model in order to save a few bucks. It's not about manning up, or having thick skin, it's about evolving your business to the current level of expectation in an online business. Free shipping and free returns has become the status quo. Even with the best price...someone should not have to read the fine print, it should be clear and simple. That is, if you want to stay in business, which I assume may not be the strategy of BHSS, in which case, I say, CARRY ON!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I guess we just think different. I don't mind paying a little more to deal with a company/person that won't aggrivate me!
Life is too short to deal with companies like this....especially for a hobby.

You want an example..Duluth trading company.
My wife ordered a Christmas gift from them.
They sent her a letter stating item was on back order and here is a $20 gift card for the trouble. Item showed up a week later.


----------



## Fcal124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Never had a problem with them, but always use Paypal just in case.
Lancaster is my #1, but they don't always have what I'm looking for.
As far as hometown shop goes, it's over an hour away.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

fyrefyre said:


> Ok what is the real scoop here? Are Bowhunters International reputable or not? I'm a firefighter/paramedic and they'll give me a discount. How much, I don't know, but their prices are already low so I'm ready to take a shot at ordering from them.
> I just want to know if they're really bad or has the OP been one of those few who's had a bad experience.


Just do a search on hear and youll get your answer.


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

I would bet their order success record is as high as anyones... They offer the best prices i have been able to find, very fast shipping to me in Virginia, and they abide by their policies. If I had a local shop that was great and knew about the latest items or stocked anything decent than i would gladly by from them, but every shop I have attempted to do business with was poorly stocked, rude, and arrogant in thinking that they knew everything... The fact is I could tell them more about the stuff in their shop and what's hot in the market, than they could ever tell me.. 
Fact is, as long as my orders are right and they keep offering great prices, i will keep buying from them until I find a shop that i respect.. I will happily spend a few extra bucks with the little guy that takes the time to offer great CS, but they are few and far between. It seems that most shops are only concerned with telling you why what they have is better than what you come in for, even when they have no idea what your asking about.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I buy from them on ebay all the time. Never had any problems. They have the cheapest prices anywhere.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL at all the responses about their so called policies. They dont even follow their own policies let alone anyone elses. How many people have been charged for backordered items even though they checked the box for cancel order if item is backordered? Wasnt too long ago that they did that to Tony219er and he couldnt get them to give him a refund after several calls so he had to file a dispute to get his money back. Ebay has policies too like you cant list an item for sale if you dont have that item, yet they list items for sale that they dont actually have in stock. They are nothing short of liars, cheaters, and thieves.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> LOL at all the responses about their so called policies. They dont even follow their own policies let alone anyone elses. How many people have been charged for backordered items even though they checked the box for cancel order if item is backordered? Wasnt too long ago that they did that to Tony219er and he couldnt get them to give him a refund after several calls so he had to file a dispute to get his money back. Ebay has policies too like you cant list an item for sale if you dont have that item, yet they list items for sale that they dont actually have in stock. They are nothing short of liars, cheaters, and thieves.


But wait, there's more! You too can own your own slice of archery heaven if you place your order now! If we have your item, we might ship it on time, and it might get there in one piece. If we don't have it, we'll see if we can get it this quarter. Either way we'll charge your card, and if you want to return it, it doesn't show up, or is broken, we might answer the phone, but you'd be better off calling the manufacturer, because we are going to take a small 20% restocking fee for the item we didn't have in stock in the first place. And you'll be happy about it, damn it!

See how this works? We are the cheapest after all! Happy shopping!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> But wait, there's more! You too can own your own slice of archery heaven if you place your order now! If we have your item, we might ship it on time, and it might get there in one piece. If we don't have it, we'll see if we can get it this quarter. Either way we'll charge your card, and if you want to return it, it doesn't show up, or is broken, we might answer the phone, but you'd be better off calling the manufacturer, because we are going to take a small 20% restocking fee for the item we didn't have in stock in the first place. And you'll be happy about it, damn it!
> 
> See how this works? We are the cheapest after all! Happy shopping!


You forgot about the part "and if we dont have the item you ordered we might purposely send you the wrong item so that when you go to return it we have you trapped into settling for store credit and buying something else from us because you wont want to pay the 20% re-stocking fee"


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

You do not get penalized if they make a mistake on your order, I know.... some people will say ridiculous things just to say them...

I have also had them let me know an item was backordered and issue a refund when I checked that box (which I always do)... so I think that is a suspect story as well.

it's one thing to describe actual transactions that happened to you personally, and another to just say things to cause trouble when they are incorrect... smh


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

HOYT3065 said:


> You do not get penalized if they make a mistake on your order, I know.... some people will say ridiculous things just to say them...
> 
> I have also had them let me know an item was backordered and issue a refund when I checked that box (which I always do)... so I think that is a suspect story as well.
> 
> it's one thing to describe actual transactions that happened to you personally, and another to just say things to cause trouble when they are incorrect... smh


Lol and how do you know??? Are you the all powerful psychic that can know what goes on with all their orders??? They sent me the wrong item and didnt have the item that I actually bought and told me they didnt know how long it would take to get it. They told me I had to pay myself to ship the wrong item back and that I could only get store credit or get charged the restocking fee even though they sent me the wrong item and they didnt have what I ordered. I had to file a paypal dispute so that I could actually get my money back. 

Its one thing to say that you've had no problems with them...its another to say that everyone who does have a problem is just "saying ridiculous things" or their story is "suspect" or that they "just say things to cause trouble"...especially when a bad thread about them is a weekly occurrence on here


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

Yea iv had them pull some boners with me as well. called them and ordered something. then called back 5 min later because i changed my mind and they say its too late already shipped. But hey send it back and pay 20% restock. What a joke!! Im with the op on this one. Its bad for buisness baby...LOL!!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

ChuckA84 said:


> Lol and how do you know??? Are you the all powerful psychic that can know what goes on with all their orders??? They sent me the wrong item and didnt have the item that I actually bought and told me they didnt know how long it would take to get it. They told me I had to pay myself to ship the wrong item back and that I could only get store credit or get charged the restocking fee even though they sent me the wrong item and they didnt have what I ordered. I had to file a paypal dispute so that I could actually get my money back.
> 
> Its one thing to say that you've had no problems with them...its another to say that everyone who does have a problem is just "saying ridiculous things" or their story is "suspect" or that they "just say things to cause trouble"...especially when a bad thread about them is a weekly occurrence on here


You're full of it! They sent u the wrong item but your beef with them was that u did not want to have to pay to ship it back first and then get reimbursed after on the item and the shipping. They told u they would reimburse your money for the item and shipping charges but you never even gave them the chance. 

You did not have to open a paypal dispute, u did it before even giving them a chance to fix it! You admitted to that and u said due to the reviews you were not going to take a chance on shipping it back first!

U also said u were very rude to them twice before they said a rude thing back to you and then u gave them negative feedback saying they were rude to u!!

U even said u had another item from another order that u had no problems with that u had not left feedback for yet and u were going to give them negative feedback on that too even though it had nothing to do with the order u had an issue with!


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

It's usually the people that make a mistake themselves by ordering the wrong thing accidentally etc... As I said I have dealt with them many times and besides, I can't see how they could tell someone they would be charged a restocking fee if BHSS made the mistake..


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

HOYT3065 said:


> It's usually the people that make a mistake themselves by ordering the wrong thing accidentally etc... As I said I have dealt with them many times and besides, I can't see how they could tell someone they would be charged a restocking fee if BHSS made the mistake..


BHSS has made several mistakes with several potential customers.. Why you think these threads continually pop up here.. Can only polish a turd so long my friend... they are what they are...

Once upon a time...I ordered the right thing.. was led to believe it was in stock... After several days.. recieved an email stating item had been back ordered... Spent next several days and many phone calls dealing with some of the worst "customer service" reps i've ever talked with just to get my refund... Complete JOKE... No worries my friend.. You and few others will get burned eventually.. lol... 

FYI.. Was my one and only attempt at using these clowns... Learned my lesson... Lancaster from here on out..


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

tsilvers said:


> BHSS has made several mistakes with several potential customers.. Why you think these threads continually pop up here.. Can only polish a turd so long my friend... they are what they are...
> 
> Once upon a time...I ordered the right thing.. was led to believe it was in stock... After several days.. recieved an email stating item had been back ordered... Spent next several days and many phone calls dealing with some of the worst "customer service" reps i've ever talked with just to get my refund... Complete JOKE... No worries my friend.. You and few others will get burned eventually.. lol...
> 
> FYI.. Was my one and only attempt at using these clowns... Learned my lesson... Lancaster from here on out..


Please explain how in this thread the OP got burnt? The first item was a manufacturers defect that needed to be a warranty issue and the OP said he has no issue with that policy. He ordered a second sight that got immediately shipped but he is upset about that because he read some negative reviews and changed his mind but was too late to cancel. 

Yes they were rude to him but was he rude first?....who knows but it could not have been that bad if he ordered a second sight. Manager should have got back to him but then again what issue needed resolving if he had no problem with the policy and maybe it is true about the manager being unavailable at the time.I mean he did get a response every time he phoned just as you did.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

BowTech CPX said:


> Yea iv had them pull some boners with me as well. called them and ordered something. then called back 5 min later because i changed my mind and they say its too late already shipped. But hey send it back and pay 20% restock. What a joke!! Im with the op on this one. Its bad for buisness baby...LOL!!


Someone have to go , look , prepare and ship the item. It wasn't their fault that you change your mind. Also tell me what other company will ship your order in 5 minutes???


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

gentlemen, why so you all keep buying from this terrible store


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

Pysiek said:


> Someone have to go , look , prepare and ship the item. It wasn't their fault that you change your mind. Also tell me what other company will ship your order in 5 minutes???


It wasnt shipped in 5 minutes u idiot....


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Chopayne said:


> gentlemen, why so you all keep buying from this terrible store


Its the best place to buy from. Best prices. I've had great success over the years.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

BowTech CPX said:


> It wasnt shipped in 5 minutes u idiot....


You seem just as rude as what people accuse bowhunterssuperstore of....actual worse! Highly doubt they called anyone an idiot


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

Livetohunt said:


> You seem just as rude as what people accuse bowhunterssuperstore of.


Im shure u work for them also..


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

BowTech CPX said:


> It wasnt shipped in 5 minutes u idiot....


"then called back *5 min later* because i changed my mind and they say its too late already shipped."
Jesus man.... I buy from BHSS all the time and they do ship in 5 minutes. They pack and create label. Now when you called and told them you have changed your mind you force them to file a claim with whatever shipping company they use to get a refund for that label, or they can just send the item to you and then charge you 20% restocking fee for all the troubles you have caused. 
Also go and find some anger management classes before your empty head explodes.


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

Pysiek said:


> "then called back *5 min later* because i changed my mind and they say its too late already shipped."
> Jesus man.... I buy from BHSS all the time and they do ship in 5 minutes. They pack and create label. Now when you called and told them you have changed your mind you force them to file a claim with whatever shipping company they use to get a refund for that label, or they can just send the item to you and then charge you 20% restocking fee for all the troubles you have caused.
> Also go and find some anger management classes before your empty head explodes.


Lol!!!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

BowTech CPX said:


> Im shure u work for them also..


Were you not rude? And ya I commute 1000 miles everyday to go work there.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Livetohunt said:


> Were you not rude?


I don't think it's worth to argue with this guy.


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

Livetohunt said:


> Were you not rude?


Say what u want. Its obvious they have a problem. Customer service is everything. Im starting to think ur managment now...


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

BowTech CPX said:


> Say what u want. Its obvious they have a problem. Customer service is everything. Im starting to think ur managment now...


Really. So they are suppose just sit there well they are being called idiot and everything else.Respect goes both ways! 
You can`t even admit that you were rude calling someone an idiot.Starting to really understand what BSS has to deal with some times.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

When there is smoke...there is fire......I would not go near this store...Grizz


----------



## Tigerstripe (Dec 2, 2014)

I've bought some stuff from them a couple years ago, had no problems, they were actually very nice to deal with.I've since been buying elsewhere to avoid paying customs and international postage.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

nimh said:


> Its the best place to buy from. Best prices. I've had great success over the years.


Oh no. People who have no problems are ones who get their order as requested. Its those who have a problem their fault or not who get sceewed by that companys policies. Personally return policies are important to me so id never do business with this company


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Chopayne said:


> Oh no. People who have no problems are ones who get their order as requested. Its those who have a problem their fault or not who get sceewed by that companys policies. Personally return policies are important to me so id never do business with this company


I am probably a minority. I research what I want. I know whaat I want. I pay for the item and it comes. I don't change my mind and call back. I don't buy crap and expect it to be something good when it arrives. I don't put crap on my bow and then realize it is crap,and expect the store to take it back.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

BowTech CPX said:


> Say what u want. Its obvious they have a problem. Customer service is everything. Im starting to think ur managment now...


Maybe to you it's everything. But one way or the other you're paying for the return shipping. The earlier Duluth Trading Company post where he got the "free" $20 due to a shipping delay.....yeah, the customers pay for that....it's just hidden in the higher prices. It's simple logic!

Some of us here are man enough to take personal responsibility. I do realize that is rare in today's society. If I choose to return something I'll pay the price. I don't want to pay extra though because somebody else chose to change their mind on a purchase. Again, simple logic.

All these "you must work there" posts? Really? Is that all you've got?


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Chopayne said:


> Oh no. People who have no problems are ones who get their order as requested. Its those who have a problem their fault or not who get sceewed by that companys policies. Personally return policies are important to me so id never do business with this company


I've said it before but I did have a problem where they sent a left handed quiver. I was upset until they pointed out the policy I agreed to with my purchase, then I sucked it up and followed their policy. I didn't call them crooks are any of that BS. I simply paid return shipping PER THEIR POLICY and when they realized their mistake they gave me a bag of nocks instead of refunding my shipping (the nocks were worth more). The whole delay cost me about 6 days. I saved over 30% on my total purchase vs anybody else.

Read some of these posts. People have a strong tendency to cope attitude towards them with their calls. As a business owner I myself no longer put up with that crap and I now give it back too. It's an important lesson I learned in my business: If somebody isn't willing to pay or live up to their end of the deal they actually aren't a customer and therefore this "Customer service is #1" crap no longer appplies.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

In the end it isn't about BHSuperstore. It's more of a societal thing and that's why people defend them. They offer great pricing. Their customer service is grumpy. Big deal! Do you expect a Weston to be the same as a Budgetel?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

sublauxation said:


> I've said it before but I did have a problem where they sent a left handed quiver. I was upset until they pointed out the policy I agreed to with my purchase, then I sucked it up and followed their policy. I didn't call them crooks are any of that BS. I simply paid return shipping PER THEIR POLICY and when they realized their mistake they gave me a bag of nocks instead of refunding my shipping (the nocks were worth more). The whole delay cost me about 6 days. I saved over 30% on my total purchase vs anybody else.
> 
> Read some of these posts. People have a strong tendency to cope attitude towards them with their calls. As a business owner I myself no longer put up with that crap and I now give it back too. It's an important lesson I learned in my business: If somebody isn't willing to pay or live up to their end of the deal they actually aren't a customer and therefore this "Customer service is #1" crap no longer appplies.


How's business?


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

sublauxation said:


> I've said it before but I did have a problem where they sent a left handed quiver. I was upset until they pointed out the policy I agreed to with my purchase, then I sucked it up and followed their policy. I didn't call them crooks are any of that BS. I simply paid return shipping PER THEIR POLICY and when they realized their mistake they gave me a bag of nocks instead of refunding my shipping (the nocks were worth more). The whole delay cost me about 6 days. I saved over 30% on my total purchase vs anybody else.
> 
> Read some of these posts. People have a strong tendency to cope attitude towards them with their calls. As a business owner I myself no longer put up with that crap and I now give it back too. It's an important lesson I learned in my business: If somebody isn't willing to pay or live up to their end of the deal they actually aren't a customer and therefore this "Customer service is #1" crap no longer appplies.


Lol man u are funny... are u the company owner?? Must be. Customer service baby!! All the way!!


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

sublauxation said:


> Maybe to you it's everything. But one way or the other you're paying for the return shipping. The earlier Duluth Trading Company post where he got the "free" $20 due to a shipping delay.....yeah, the customers pay for that....it's just hidden in the higher prices. It's simple logic!
> 
> Some of us here are man enough to take personal responsibility. I do realize that is rare in today's society. If I choose to return something I'll pay the price. I don't want to pay extra though because somebody else chose to change their mind on a purchase. Again, simple logic.
> 
> All these "you must work there" posts? Really? Is that all you've got?


Im actually in need of a job right now do u have any applications to ur bowhunterssuperstore sir??


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

nimh said:


> I am probably a minority. I research what I want. I know whaat I want. I pay for the item and it comes. I don't change my mind and call back. I don't buy crap and expect it to be something good when it arrives. I don't put crap on my bow and then realize it is crap,and expect the store to take it back.


Are you VP of this store??


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anyone read over the positives,negatives and neutrals(still problems in my book) of BHSS. General statements are for the POSITIVE; fast shipping, 
NEUTRALS and NEG. which are what most people are posting here; they are selling items on back order(if this happens more than once, that is a deliberate problem), people do not find out till much later, rude, no call backs, bad customer service all around, just a few of the ones that pop up the most. I realize they do a lot of business but if your one of the lucky ones that gets fast shipping, thats awesome,I would keep buying. IMO though, way to many consistent negatives and neutrals for me to take a chance. To the guy that was sent nocks instead of a refund, I'm glad you were happy about that but I hope you realize they were not doing you a favor, they were doing what was easiest for them. Unless you specifically asked for the nocks, than I stand corrected. 
Good luck to all


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

bhunter23 said:


> Has anyone read over the positives,negatives and neutrals(still problems in my book) of BHSS. General statements are for the POSITIVE; fast shipping,
> NEUTRALS and NEG. which are what most people are posting here; they are selling items on back order(if this happens more than once, that is a deliberate problem), people do not find out till much later, rude, no call backs, bad customer service all around, just a few of the ones that pop up the most. I realize they do a lot of business but if your one of the lucky ones that gets fast shipping, thats awesome,I would keep buying. IMO though, way to many consistent negatives and neutrals for me to take a chance. To the guy that was sent nocks instead of a refund, I'm glad you were happy about that but I hope you realize they were not doing you a favor, they were doing what was easiest for them. Unless you specifically asked for the nocks, than I stand corrected.
> Good luck to all


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Pysiek said:


> "then called back *5 min later* because i changed my mind and they say its too late already shipped."
> Jesus man.... I buy from BHSS all the time and they do ship in 5 minutes. They pack and create label. Now when you called and told them you have changed your mind you force them to file a claim with whatever shipping company they use to get a refund for that label, or they can just send the item to you and then charge you 20% restocking fee for all the troubles you have caused.
> Also go and find some anger management classes before your empty head explodes.


It was 4 CST where I live when I called, 5 EST their time. The post office was closed. the women who answered my phone call at the post office told me she was closed but out of courtesy answered the phone as she was wrapping things up at her store. so your telling me at 5 on a Friday, 5 min after I placed my order they had already printed a label, packaged, sorted, then loaded onto a truck for shipment? highly unlikely! If she canceled that order their store was out of either my store credit, or out of my 20% if I decided to just return the sight. After I looked up the reviews and realized how unhappy others were with them that is when I decided to cancel. I had no clue businesses even existed that operate this way. Never have I ever had an issue ordering online. ever. 

And for the record. I am not a self proclaimed saint. But I have been told by many about how I am a stand up young man that is extremely honest and polite. I never once cursed at them, or yelled at them, or even raised you voice. I was simply being polite and honest. I just wanted to speak to a manager. what the matter with that? Possibly tell them how I felt about the service they provide. But I was never given that opportunity. Only yes no answers and "sorry they left for the day." I, we, are their revenue stream. why would they not want to speak to their customers first hand!? Because they don't give a flying [email protected]@K about them. They care about the money you have in your pocket. That's it.... very simple.


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

bowhunter1661 said:


> It was 4 CST where I live when I called, 5 EST their time. The post office was closed. the women who answered my phone call at the post office told me she was closed but out of courtesy answered the phone as she was wrapping things up at her store. so your telling me at 5 on a Friday, 5 min after I placed my order they had already printed a label, packaged, sorted, then loaded onto a truck for shipment? highly unlikely! If she canceled that order their store was out of either my store credit, or out of my 20% if I decided to just return the sight. After I looked up the reviews and realized how unhappy others were with them that is when I decided to cancel. I had no clue businesses even existed that operate this way. Never have I ever had an issue ordering online. ever.
> 
> And for the record. I am not a self proclaimed saint. But I have been told by many about how I am a stand up young man that is extremely honest and polite. I never once cursed at them, or yelled at them, or even raised you voice. I was simply being polite and honest. I just wanted to speak to a manager. what the matter with that? Possibly tell them how I felt about the service they provide. But I was never given that opportunity. Only yes no answers and "sorry they left for the day." I, we, are their revenue stream. why would they not want to speak to their customers first hand!? Because they don't give a flying [email protected]@K about them. They care about the money you have in your pocket. That's it.... very simple.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Livetohunt said:


> You're full of it! They sent u the wrong item but your beef with them was that u did not want to have to pay to ship it back first and then get reimbursed after on the item and the shipping. They told u they would reimburse your money for the item and shipping charges but you never even gave them the chance.
> 
> You did not have to open a paypal dispute, u did it before even giving them a chance to fix it! You admitted to that and u said due to the reviews you were not going to take a chance on shipping it back first!
> 
> ...


Full of it? Haha I remember you, you kept trying to trash me for telling others about my experience with them. You reallh seem to have taken it to heart for some reason...is that you mark?

To clear up the misinformation that you again are trying to spread;

Yes my inital "beef' was that I didnt want to pay out of my own pocket to ship them back the wrong item and help them fix their own mistake. Yes they did offer to reimburse me for the item and whatever it cost for me to ship it back in store credit. My other options were to wait who knows how long for them to get and send me the correct item and they would also give me store credit for the shipping cost, or get a monetary refund minus 20% restocking fee and no reimbursement for return shipping. So I sent them an email telling them my opinion of how they were handling the incident was poor customer service and that I would let others know and during that exchange the owner Mark responded and said "stop the drama". Hmm is it reasonable that maybe I wanted my money back so I could order from somewhere that the owner wouldnt respond with "stop the drama" when you say you are unhappy with how they are handling the situation? So yes, I did file a paypal dispute without giving them a chance to "fix it", because their version of fixing it only benefitted them, and I lost all trust in them after our email exchange and after looking up other complaints against them...but yes I did in fact have to open that paypal dispute to prevent them from keeping 20% of my money since I decided I did not want store credit and did not want to support a jerk that says stop the drama.

I am not sure where you are getting this about me being very rude to them twice before they were rude back or giving them negative feedback? First off it was a website order to begin with so leaving feedback for that transaction wasnt even possible. Secondly, I dont understand how you think that sending an email to a company to tell them you are unhappy with their customer service and that you will tell others about your experience is very rude. Maybe in your country it is, but its somewhat normal here. This is what helps to keep companies honest.

Oh and yes I did have an unrelated item I purchased from them on ebay which I had not yet left feedback for which I said here on AT that I was going to leave them negative feedback for...but lets not take away that I never said that to them and I only said that on here because he responded to my paypal dispute by saying "get help for paranoia"...lol yeah I guess I should have left positive feedback and told others to buy from them because it was such a great company and great service


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

No one ships in 5 minutes, even systems that process ecommerce orders in real time typically operate in batches, especially if sending to a 3rd party to fulfill. That is simply a lie...it takes them days to ship sometimes, but the time someone calls to cancel it's magically shipped in extraordinary time???


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> No one ships in 5 minutes, even systems that process ecommerce orders in real time typically operate in batches, especially if sending to a 3rd party to fulfill. That is simply a lie...it takes them days to ship sometimes, but the time someone calls to cancel it's magically shipped in extraordinary time???


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

and to add to this, the women refused to give me a tracking number. HMMMMM..... sounds like there was never one created at that time.... Also, I just received my order conformation today. When I checked the tracking number. It said it was just accepted at the US PS facility. They are liars and theives.


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

bowhunter1661 said:


> and to add to this, the women refused to give me a tracking number. HMMMMM..... sounds like there was never one created at that time.... Also, I just received my order conformation today. When I checked the tracking number. It said it was just accepted at the US PS facility. They are liars and theives.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

For all the BHSS lovers please go ahead and explain away:

Product out of stock, seller would never return messages had to open a claim. Buyer:
w***f ( 244Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Fraud sells items doesn't have and can't get, auctions still running, VERY RUDE	Buyer:
p***s ( 23Yellow star icon for feedback score in between 10 to 49)

No communication and no product. Poor customer service when I called. Buyer:
o***1 ( 509Purple star icon for feedback score in between 500 to 999)

Item on backorder. 1.5 months later still no item. eBay involved for refund.	Buyer:
p***i ( 104Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Won't ship purchased November 10th its Dec 11th still haven't received purchase	Buyer:
c***o ( 7 )

They don't stock the items they list. Had to get eBay involved. Beware	Buyer:
b***i ( 496Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499) 

no Item received, 0 reply to 10 emails, check feedbacks PRO THIEVES BEWARE!	Buyer:
t***e ( 1162Red star icon for feedback score in between 1,000 to 4,999) 

Item not received, and will not respond to emails.	Buyer:
i***e ( 1003Red star icon for feedback score in between 1,000 to 4,999) 

Ordered the item, paid and NEVER got it! Horrible customer service--no replies!	Buyer:
m***s ( 17Yellow star icon for feedback score in between 10 to 49) 

Seller promised to refund shipping for a wrong description return, but never did	Buyer:
s***y ( 152Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499) 

Item rcvd was not item purchased. Tried twice to resolve. Seller never responded	Buyer:
t***o ( 161Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499) 

I requested refund 5 times now! shipped 45 days later I don't want. Buyer:
7***7 ( 94Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99) 

Paid 2 weeks ago. Now they say they do not have the item. Very POOR C S !!	Buyer:
o***y ( 265Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499) 

NO communication! Had to have eBay force a refund after 3 requests! Buyer:
f***0 ( 288Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499) 

FIRST TIME GIVING BAD FEEDBACK . SENT WRONG ITEM & WONT REPLY. FAKE ITEM PIC.	Buyer:
o***g ( 51Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99) 

Sold an item not in stock. Was lied to abt it being shipped. 2.5 week ordeal. Buyer:
c***e ( 134Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Never received item - WORST CUSTOMER SERVICE EVER!!!	Buyer:
r***i ( 49Yellow star icon for feedback score in between 10 to 49)

Failed to ship when promised and would not respond. Had to have ebay settle.	Buyer:
y***4 ( 19Yellow star icon for feedback score in between 10 to 49)

Item not shipped. No response from seller. Paypal recovered my money.	Buyer:
t***a ( 401Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499

None in stock, kept selling/Answer initial e-mail, none after/Month+ to resolve	Buyer:
8***a ( 329Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499) 

USED DIFFERENT PICTURE AND SENT CHEAPER ITEM	Buyer:
a***e ( 1514Red star icon for feedback score in between 1,000 to 4,999) 

Shipped the wrong Nocks, Hard to deal with. Never got a credit or replacement.	Buyer:
t***0 ( 306Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499) 

Ordered these and they never shipped - had to get ebay to refund money.	Buyer:
f***r ( 260Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Pieces missing. Seller said they'd send. Never received. No comm. ebay refunded	Buyer:
1***1 ( 123Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

SHADY! RUDE! BEWARE! Had to open a case to get refund. Never shipped item.	Buyer:
t***r ( 191Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Ordered points and receive wrong item. Sent them back and never heard anything. Buyer:
l***r ( 57Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99)

Buyer beware, seller is selling things that they do not have in stock.	Buyer:
y***y ( 59Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99)

Never shipped item. Had to use Ebay to get a refund.	Buyer:
s***e ( 480Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

will never order from them again. first site came then never got second .	Buyer:
5***5 ( 55Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99) 

It's been a month and still haven't revived my item and no response to my emails	Buyer:
n***n ( 5 )

Rec'd item with missing parts. No communication after multiple attempts. Buyer:
s***d ( 221Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Horrible service! Never got product had to report them to get $ back. Buyer:
g***g ( 20Yellow star icon for feedback score in between 10 to 49) 

Sold item not in stock, would not return messages, had to get ebay involved.	Buyer:
e***4 ( 70Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99) 

still haven't got it.if have didn't have it they should not put it on eBay	Buyer:
j***5 ( 153Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499) 

Told it was out of stock, no response to ? Full refund by ebay	Buyer:
h***s ( 204Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Item was not new, was not in stock when they said it was, does not communicate	Buyer:
e***k ( 215Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Sells items that they don't have in stock. Buyer beware. Buy here expect trouble	Buyer:
j***c ( 47Yellow star icon for feedback score in between 10 to 49

Said the product was new and unused but that was not the case.Very disappointed	Buyer:
0***4 ( 2 )

Finally refunded money after I filed a claim with E-bay sent multiple emails	Buyer:
g***w ( 508Purple star icon for feedback score in between 500 to 999)

Item not as described. Sent inquiry. They knew it. Rude and indifferent.	Buyer:
r***t ( 159Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Do not do business with them. I had to go through eBay for my refund. Buyer:
k***0 ( 168Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Item not in stock as advertised,3 emails & 2 phone calls to refund went ignored	Buyer:
p***r ( 151Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

WonBidPaidSellerRefundedMoneyWithNoExpanationAndRepostedItemScammer..scamScamSca	Buyer:
4***4 ( 172Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499) 

Wrong product was shipped, then didn't refund all of my money.	Buyer:
2***i ( 216Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Item never recieved ...... Terrible customer service!	Buyer:
m***k ( 291Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Item wasnt instock finally settld for cheaper item had to beg for partial refund	Buyer:
r***h ( 754Purple star icon for feedback score in between 500 to 999)

Description said new item but had been opened and parts were missing.	Buyer:
r***a ( 294Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)

Neveragain. Post office said they never received it. After two months. Not good.	Buyer:
i***a ( 59Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99)


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

ChuckA84 said:


> For all the BHSS lovers please go ahead and explain away:
> 
> Product out of stock, seller would never return messages had to open a claim. Buyer:
> w***f ( 244Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)
> ...


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> No one ships in 5 minutes, even systems that process ecommerce orders in real time typically operate in batches, especially if sending to a 3rd party to fulfill. That is simply a lie...it takes them days to ship sometimes, but the time someone calls to cancel it's magically shipped in extraordinary time???


I own small online business. Been selling for past 3 years. A lot of time I received an email that someone purchased my item. Right away I print the label. Automatically my account is charged for the shipment. Next if customer send me another email saying he changed his mind and no longer need the item. Now I have to go to USPS and file a claim for a refund. Post office wait about 2 weeks to make sure the label I already purchased will not be used. Then I have to watch all the time to make sure they give me my refund.
So saying yes there is a company who ship in 5 minutes. Not saying all the time but they do. Purchased from BHSS from eBay store and shortly after got email that my item was shipped


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

K B.05/12/2014

Flat Out Thieves Worst customer service and they stole my money! I called in and asked if they had two items in stock costing about $150. I was told they were so I placed an order online. They billed my credit card that day. Four days later, the items hadn't shipped so I called in. I was told that the items were in stock and would ship that day. Two days later, they hadn't shipped, so I called back in. I was told that neither were in stock. I asked them to cancel the order. Four days later I got an email telling me that the items had shipped. I emailed asking why the items I had cancelled got shipped. I got no response. When the items came, I called and asked them why they hadn't cancelled my order and asked what to do with the package. I was told to reject the package, which I had to drive to the post office to do. I called in several days later and confirmed they had received the package. I was told that the package was placed on the desk of the person who does refunds and they would process the refund the next day. Two days later still no refund. I called in and was told the person in charge of refunds only does them on Fridays and she had left for the day (it was Friday). I decided to let it go until the next Friday. The next Friday came and went and still no refund. I called in the following Tuesday and asked what was going on. The person in charge of refunds said they didn't have the package and would need to look for it. Later that day I got a refund but for only $120. I called back in and asked for the remaining $30. They said no, it was a 20% restocking fee. I told them I had cancelled the order. They said they didn't have any documentation that I cancelled it so they would not refund it. The woman said that she was the manager and that was her decision.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Pysiek said:


> I own small online business. Been selling for past 3 years. A lot of time I received an email that someone purchased my item. Right away I print the label. Automatically my account is charged for the shipment. Next if customer send me another email saying he changed his mind and no longer need the item. Now I have to go to USPS and file a claim for a refund. Post office wait about 2 weeks to make sure the label I already purchased will not be used. Then I have to watch all the time to make sure they give me my refund.
> So saying yes there is a company who ship in 5 minutes. Not saying all the time but they do. Purchased from BHSS from eBay store and shortly after got email that my item was shipped


That isn't shipped. That is a printed shipping label. Until the shipper picks up or receives the item, and title passes to them, you still retain title.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That isn't shipped. That is a printed shipping label. Until the shipper picks up or receives the item, and title passes to them, you still retain title.


Yes true. But I was talking about all the trouble seller have to go thru to get a refund from the shipping company. That is why they charge 20% restocking fee.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

ChuckA84 said:


> K B.05/12/2014
> 
> Flat Out Thieves Worst customer service and they stole my money! I called in and asked if they had two items in stock costing about $150. I was told they were so I placed an order online. They billed my credit card that day. Four days later, the items hadn't shipped so I called in. I was told that the items were in stock and would ship that day. Two days later, they hadn't shipped, so I called back in. I was told that neither were in stock. I asked them to cancel the order. Four days later I got an email telling me that the items had shipped. I emailed asking why the items I had cancelled got shipped. I got no response. When the items came, I called and asked them why they hadn't cancelled my order and asked what to do with the package. I was told to reject the package, which I had to drive to the post office to do. I called in several days later and confirmed they had received the package. I was told that the package was placed on the desk of the person who does refunds and they would process the refund the next day. Two days later still no refund. I called in and was told the person in charge of refunds only does them on Fridays and she had left for the day (it was Friday). I decided to let it go until the next Friday. The next Friday came and went and still no refund. I called in the following Tuesday and asked what was going on. The person in charge of refunds said they didn't have the package and would need to look for it. Later that day I got a refund but for only $120. I called back in and asked for the remaining $30. They said no, it was a 20% restocking fee. I told them I had cancelled the order. They said they didn't have any documentation that I cancelled it so they would not refund it. The woman said that she was the manager and that was her decision.


To be honest this is pretty rude.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Pysiek said:


> Yes true. But I was talking about all the trouble seller have to go thru to get a refund from the shipping company. That is why they charge 20% restocking fee.


Use UPS, cancels online easily...


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Lets end this on a note where we all agree. 
If high end customer service is what you want don't shop there. 
If you want to "try on" a piece of equipment go somewhere that charges more and allows you to return your item for free. 
If you don't mind paying more so somebody else can return the items they "tried on", shop elsewhere. 
If you want to be made to feel special by a retailer, shop elsewhere. 

It's really that easy.

By the way, If I owned the place I'd say BHSS hoping some mistook it for Bowhunterssupplystore (Also a good place to buy from!). Out of respect for them I've posted as BHSuperstore.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

sublauxation said:


> Lets end this on a note where we all agree.
> If high end customer service is what you want don't shop there.
> If you want to "try on" a piece of equipment go somewhere that charges more and allows you to return your item for free.
> If you don't mind paying more so somebody else can return the items they "tried on", shop elsewhere.
> ...


To say that they have low end customer service is giving them too much. Selling items that you dont have, taking peoples money for those items, and then not answering the customer or refunding them and forcing them to open cases with ebay/paypal/credit card co in order to get their money back is flat out stealing and it appears they do it all the time.

I will agree with this...

Ordering from them is a bit like gambling. They will most likely have the best price on anything you want, but if you order from them there is a risk that they will lie to you, cheat you out of your money, and steal from you by not sending you anything and failing/refusing to refund your money. Chances are your order will go smooth, but please keep in mind you are just helping keep them in business so they can lie, cheat and steal from others.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

ChuckA84 said:


> Full of it? Haha I remember you, you kept trying to trash me for telling others about my experience with them. You reallh seem to have taken it to heart for some reason...is that you mark?
> 
> To clear up the misinformation that you again are trying to spread;
> 
> ...


Are you serious! You have two negatives on thier ebay website and you even mentioned that mark said stop the drama on the feedback!


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh what the heck, one more post: You took the list of complaints from a list of 29000 total. That's a lot of reviews

I wont copy and paste but look at Lancaster's Yelp page. Seems they have a problem selling out of stock items.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/lancaster-archery-supply-lancaster-3

That's 4 negatives out of 15 reviews. 
Actually if you read the 2nd one it's technically negative as he says they're always rude when he calls.

So breaking that down:

Lancaster: 1 in 4 negative

BHSS: 1 in 185 negative


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Livetohunt said:


> Please explain how in this thread the OP got burnt? The first item was a manufacturers defect that needed to be a warranty issue and the OP said he has no issue with that policy. He ordered a second sight that got immediately shipped but he is upset about that because he read some negative reviews and changed his mind but was too late to cancel.
> 
> Yes they were rude to him but was he rude first?....who knows but it could not have been that bad if he ordered a second sight. Manager should have got back to him but then again what issue needed resolving if he had no problem with the policy and maybe it is true about the manager being unavailable at the time.I mean he did get a response every time he phoned just as you did.


 u married into the family? Like I said... keep polishing the turd.... they are what they are.... another bump for lancaster... 

Bet they love every time you post keeping this thread at the top. .. lol..


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

sublauxation said:


> Lets end this on a note where we all agree.
> If high end customer service is what you want don't shop there.
> If you want to "try on" a piece of equipment go somewhere that charges more and allows you to return your item for free.
> If you don't mind paying more so somebody else can return the items they "tried on", shop elsewhere.
> ...


I'm out on this one. I can't reconcile the duplicitous behavior of AT. If a guy shipped something that was wrong, even if it was cheaper, the AT mob would CRUCIFY him...but if it benefits someone, it's defended. That's the mob rules about AT that drives me nuts...

I'm out...


----------



## NIIDEEP (Oct 12, 2013)

Never had a problem with them and will use them in the future. Fast and prompt and low price.


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've placed several orders and they have always been fast and correct.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

tsilvers said:


> u married into the family? Like I said... keep polishing the turd.... they are what they are.... another bump for lancaster...
> 
> Bet they love every time you post keeping this thread at the top. .. lol..


So did he actually get burnt?


----------



## Affinity (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you guys have local pro shops near you? Help keep them open and buy from your local small business if you can.


----------



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok...here is my expirence so far and a first time customer with them,

Looked on-line last Tues. made my selections. Called to make sure they had the items(3) in stock, which they said they did. While on the phone I decided to place the order then, when I was given the total it was $5 or $6 higher. Asked why the price was higher...was told "they charge more for phone orders"! ????

So went back and placed the order on-line Tues. morning. Was given a USPS tracking number. Items did not ship until Friday afternoon. If they had the items in stock...why did it take till Friday to ship? Probably didn't have them yet.

Now see that the package was sent to a USPS office 5 miles from my home USPS office. Called and they said it had gone back to the sorting facility, might get it Wed. maybe Thur. Not sure who is to fault on this one yet, as I don' t have the package in my hands. Did check the order e-mail and the zip code is right there.

Now I did save over $20 on these 3 items, hope the wait is worth it.

I do have to say that my last 3-4 orders from Lancaster's could not be filled in full, due to items out of stock. One order was for 7 items, 4 items out of stock.


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL.... You guys complaining are singing the blues on a bandwagon.....lol

Look at their ebay feedback

Overall 99.4% Positive

Last 12 Months

25,787 transactions!

175 Negative feedbacks!

That's less than 7 thousandths of 1%!....... yes .007 of 1% !

So yes out of every 150 deals or so, someone complains about something... That's a damn good track record!

For everyone saying they had all these terrible experiences, you should watch out for lightning because the odds are clearly not in your favor!...lol


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Livetohunt said:


> Are you serious! You have two negatives on thier ebay website and you even mentioned that mark said stop the drama on the feedback!


Continue defending these crooks...I wont feel bad at all when they steal your money. Since you seem to know it all, what was the name of the guy on here who paid $150 for something that never got delivered and they kept giving him the runaround until it was past the time that he could file a dispute? He never got an item or his money back so in that case they actually did steal $150 from him. Care to defend them on that one?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

HOYT3065 said:


> LOL.... You guys complaining are singing the blues on a bandwagon.....lol
> 
> Look at their ebay feedback
> 
> ...



Hmm so I can go on the classifieds here and for every 100th item I post I can post something that I dont actually have and accept payment for it. Then when the buyer wants to know where there item is or wants a refund I can just ignore them or give them the runaround and hope that they either dont file a claim or wait too long so then I get to keep their money, just so long as I only do it 1 out of 100 times or so. Good to know.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

I've bought from them, and no problem I personally have found that purchasing on EBay, using PayPal, your purchase is protected. Buying over the internet a person has to cya. I don't care who you do business with, they will never be 100% ever. There is always going to be someone who was an unhappy experience. I for one chose to buy from them on ebay, because of the number of happy deals.

I don't just find someone and blindly buy from them. I do look at the feedback for that vendor, and I look at the numbers, and I look at the positive and the negative, and I look at the comments. And half the time, the negative comments come with rebuttals, and the person who jumps at the negative comment seem to have a chip on their shoulder because they didn't read, or refused to acknowledge the sellers return and refund policy before they purchased.

With that said buyer beware always.

Rocky


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> Hmm so I can go on the classifieds here and for every 100th item I post I can post something that I dont actually have and accept payment for it. Then when the buyer wants to know where there item is or wants a refund I can just ignore them or give them the runaround and hope that they either dont file a claim or wait too long so then I get to keep their money, just so long as I only do it 1 out of 100 times or so. Good to know.


Boy just try that and your entire life will be posted 17 pages deep in berating and bashing!


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> Hmm so I can go on the classifieds here and for every 100th item I post I can post something that I dont actually have and accept payment for it. Then when the buyer wants to know where there item is or wants a refund I can just ignore them or give them the runaround and hope that they either dont file a claim or wait too long so then I get to keep their money, just so long as I only do it 1 out of 100 times or so. Good to know.



Anyone can say whatever they want to just because they had a bad transaction, but the fact remains that they have an outstanding track record of getting things right. You would be VERY hard pressed to find someone doing that much business and doing any better than they are at maintaining extremely high ratings.. Most of these places are 99.??%, with many being lower.. Be reasonable, things happen. If they were nearly as bad as some of you guys claim, they would be out of business, or at least not doing the huge amount of business they do....
Buy elsewhere if you had a problem, easy enough.... thousands and thousands of others are happily buying there all the time... obviously.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Keep playing with fire boys... the turd will burn u sooner than later... worst company I've ever dealt with... gladly pay a bit more knowing my money is going to honest hard working people... not so low life deceiving crook who doesn't give a crap about his customer... if you good with supporting that
. Have at it.. enough said..


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Boy just try that and your entire life will be posted 17 pages deep in berating and bashing!


I love your morally superior attitude yet you purchase from bowhunters supply store that has almost identical negative feedback on ebay and for the exact same reasons as bowhunters super store. Why is it ok for you to do that and then turn around and try shame everyone here for the same?!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

^^^ @livetohunt Well, (a) because I have personally been to the store, they call and email me back, and are a dream to deal with and (b) because there isn't a thread on here every week about them shafting people. Not morally superior, it's fiscally and emotionally responsible. Not trying to shame anyone, I just don't get it! Is it not duplicitous?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

HOYT3065 said:


> LOL.... You guys complaining are singing the blues on a bandwagon.....lol
> 
> Look at their ebay feedback
> 
> ...


Yep and that .6% most likely are the grown men that got their panties in a bunch on here.......
I made 2 orders with them last month (over 2 dozen total) and will continue to do; the crybabies can go elsewhere it is their right.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

I really.wonder if some people arent getting the two different companies mixed up. I dont know why the good one doesnt chanhe their nane


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Livetohunt said:


> I love your morally superior attitude yet you purchase from bowhunters supply store that has almost identical negative feedback on ebay and for the exact same reasons as bowhunters super store. Why is it ok for you to do that and then turn around and try shame everyone here for the same?!


I will grant you that they also have a restocking fee, though I've never returned anything...I think it is 10%. Whenever I've called, they answer, and call me back...email me back too...have only bought a couple of things that I could not find locally at the shop...but they seem like solid citizens when you are in the store...


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

No, the numbers are all right, we're not mixing the two up, look them up yourself. That's a big part of the problem, people on AT tend to be way more cool than the majority of the archery world out there and Lancaster is a place where the cool kids like to hang out, so whatever similar issues they may have, those can be overlooked.

Also look on Yelp to see what the rest of the world thinks of Lancaster. We're not making this stuff up.

As to the negatives on BHSUperstore, many don't really count because the people who left them were clearly in the wrong and that's proven by the posts here on AT.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

sublauxation said:


> Maybe to you it's everything. But one way or the other you're paying for the return shipping. The earlier Duluth Trading Company post where he got the "free" $20 due to a shipping delay.....yeah, the customers pay for that....it's just hidden in the higher prices. It's simple logic!
> 
> Some of us here are man enough to take personal responsibility. I do realize that is rare in today's society. If I choose to return something I'll pay the price. I don't want to pay extra though because somebody else chose to change their mind on a purchase. Again, simple logic.
> 
> All these "you must work there" posts? Really? Is that all you've got?


You missed my point...that is EXACTLY why I pay a little more! And I do it willingly! I fully understand there is no free lunch and I'm more than willing to pay for my lunch!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

It's OK, tonight POTUS will recommend taxing all hobbies, especially ones that are fun, and that rich people participate in...and will give people with poor eBay ratings a reprieve and potential bailouts if they can't make pay roll...but it's all good...carry on...


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

mdewitt71 said:


> Yep and that .6% most likely are the grown men that got their panties in a bunch on here.......
> I made 2 orders with them last month (over 2 dozen total) and will continue to do; the crybabies can go elsewhere it is their right.


Thats real mature and a great attitude to have towards your fellow archers. They havent shafted you yet so the others that they have that tried to warn others about a shady business with horrible service are just crybabies with their panties in a bunch. With that logic I've spent thousands of days in the woods and have never seen a boone and crocket class buck so they must not exist and everyone who says they have harvested one is making it up.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It's OK, tonight POTUS will recommend taxing all hobbies, especially ones that are fun, and that rich people participate in...and will give people with poor eBay ratings a reprieve and potential bailouts if they can't make pay roll...but it's all good...carry on...


Hey, don't look at me, after reading my posts I think it's clear I didn't vote for the guy!:wink: I think It's been made clear that I'm willing to pay my own way and don't need the company I deal with to charge everybody more to help cover those who are unhappy! :wink:


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

sublauxation said:


> Hey, don't look at me, after reading my posts I think it's clear I didn't vote for the guy!:wink: I think It's been made clear that I'm willing to pay my own way and don't need the company I deal with to charge everybody more to help cover those who are unhappy! :wink:


All good...it's going to be an interesting evening...


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

ChuckA84 said:


> Continue defending these crooks...I wont feel bad at all when they steal your money. Since you seem to know it all, what was the name of the guy on here who paid $150 for something that never got delivered and they kept giving him the runaround until it was past the time that he could file a dispute? He never got an item or his money back so in that case they actually did steal $150 from him. Care to defend them on that one?


I don`t know the particulars on that one but by your own doings I know the particulars on yours and you seem to be more deceptive then what you claim BSS is.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

ChuckA84 said:


> Thats real mature and a great attitude to have towards your fellow archers. They havent shafted you yet so the others that they have that tried to warn others about a shady business with horrible service are just crybabies with their panties in a bunch. With that logic I've spent thousands of days in the woods and have never seen a boone and crocket class buck so they must not exist and everyone who says they have harvested one is making it up.


you prove my point with each post of yours on this thread...... OK, OK we got it you don't like em. 
So don't use em.... fact is facts and that is, YOU and the few other people are not happy about them... but, are the minority as they have had thousands upon thousands of transactions that have went well.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

ChuckA84 said:


> Continue defending these crooks...I wont feel bad at all when they steal your money. Since you seem to know it all, what was the name of the guy on here who paid $150 for something that never got delivered and they kept giving him the runaround until it was past the time that he could file a dispute? He never got an item or his money back so in that case they actually did steal $150 from him. Care to defend them on that one?


Of course you won`t feel bad for me if I lose money(not that I ever bought from them)because you never cared before what happened to others even though u knew of issues with BSS.You only started caring once you had what u considered an incident happen to you! And personally I still don`t think u care you just like having more people on your side.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

redruff said:


> You missed my point...that is EXACTLY why I pay a little more! And I do it willingly! I fully understand there is no free lunch and I'm more than willing to pay for my lunch!


Yup. Im with you on that. And actually no customers dont always pay one way or the other. If they have enough volume the profits from one go toward paying for your return shipping.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Chopayne said:


> Yup. Im with you on that. And actually no customers dont always pay one way or the other. If they have enough volume the profits from one go toward paying for your return shipping.


I just asked my wife how much the item was...she said around $20! Lol.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey.. what you guys suppose the odds are sublaux and liveto fess up when these crooks finally screw um' over...? Lol... of course they're family... so not sure... 

Bad bad place to risk saving a few bucks... much better places out there....


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

First and foremost, support your local shops. Second, support your online retailers that take care of you. Last support the big boxes...personally, I support my local shop, and I'll pay more for good value, meaning service included...everyone has the choice to do as they wish, and everyone votes with thier own dollars as they see fit...


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Chopayne said:


> Yup. Im with you on that. And actually no customers dont always pay one way or the other. If they have enough volume the profits from one go toward paying for your return shipping.


Ummmmmm, read what you just wrote......the profits from one go toward paying for your return........ so yeah, the profit from one covers the loss from another.......:wink:


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> First and foremost, support your local shops. Second, support your online retailers that take care of you. Last support the big boxes...personally, I support my local shop, and I'll pay more for good value, meaning service included...everyone has the choice to do as they wish, and everyone votes with thier own dollars as they see fit...


This is true! Only my local shop was supposed to get my bow case in 6 weeks ago. BHSupplystore has it $10 cheaper and I would have had it back in November when I ordered it as a Christmas present. Argghhhhhhh (For the record my last order from them took over a week just to ship :darkbeer:

I think we all needed more emoticons in this one before others start thinking people are actually getting their undies bunched up.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

tsilvers said:


> Hey.. what you guys suppose the odds are sublaux and liveto fess up when these crooks finally screw um' over...? Lol... of course they're family... so not sure...
> 
> Bad bad place to risk saving a few bucks... much better places out there....


So for the third time how did the op get burned?


----------



## K2man (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the warning Bowhunter1661. I certainly appreciate friendly,quality customer service. I value it more than a few dollars in savings, as I don't work for $8 an hour and my time is worth much more than that. I don't buy anything based soley on price. I agree with old Ben Franklin - “The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten”

I also try not to buy anything from China if I can get it elsewhere. But that needs to be in another thread!


----------



## fyrefyre (Jan 7, 2015)

sublauxation said:


> I've said it before but I did have a problem where they sent a left handed quiver. I was upset until they pointed out the policy I agreed to with my purchase, then I sucked it up and followed their policy. I didn't call them crooks are any of that BS. I simply paid return shipping PER THEIR POLICY and when they realized their mistake they gave me a bag of nocks instead of refunding my shipping (the nocks were worth more).


Actually I've read their policy and THEY should have refunded your shipping. Those nocks were bought in volume and probably cost THEM a lot less than your shipping cost. Here's what it says....

"_4. Customer is responsible for return shipping cost only if the return is for unwanted merchandise. We will refund all shipping for any item returned if we sent the wrong merchandise. We will credit your credit card or paypal for your 1st class or shipping charge. * note, we will only refund an amount equal or up to the original cost to ship item."_

So, if they sent you the wrong item and you had to *"suck it up"* that means that *THEY* aren't following their own policy. Hmmmm........ I may not be lawyer, but something isn't right.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

fyrefyre said:


> Actually I've read their policy and THEY should have refunded your shipping. Those nocks were bought in volume and probably cost THEM a lot less than your shipping cost. Here's what it says....
> 
> "_4. Customer is responsible for return shipping cost only if the return is for unwanted merchandise. We will refund all shipping for any item returned if we sent the wrong merchandise. We will credit your credit card or paypal for your 1st class or shipping charge. * note, we will only refund an amount equal or up to the original cost to ship item."_
> 
> So, if they sent you the wrong item and you had to *"suck it up"* that means that *THEY* aren't following their own policy. Hmmmm........ I may not be lawyer, but something isn't right.


Correct. And they were going to refund return shipping but I asked if they'd throw in a bag of nocks instead and I'd pay the difference. They obliged and didn't make me pay the difference. It was a win/win for both of us. And yes, they were crabby without a doubt.

Read the anti posts on here and you'll see a common theme. People don't like to pay the return shipping so they get all ornery. Some of them even make personal attacks against them, then can't understand why they get even crabbier customer service so they leave negative reviews.

Another common theme is them selling out of stock items. Again, read the Yelp reviews on Lancaster. It seems they have the same issue, as does Bowhunterssupplystore. (Their rating is only .3% better vs Bowhunterssuperstore)

People don't seem to understand mathematics. With 29,000 reviews there will be some angry people. 145 in fact with about another 100 neutral. As a % that pales in comparison to Lancaster who's Yelp reviews are 25% negative (They'd need another 175 or so positive reviews in a row to reach the same rating and mathematically that's unlikely to occur). Now I'm not saying Lancaster sucks but there's a hardcore groupthink going on here at AT. I realize comparing Yelp to EBAY isn't apples to apples but how far off can it be? One poster on this thread has had multiple occurrences where he was sold out of stock items and I can't find the thread where he roasts them.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

They will not get any of my money ever again.............account closed forever.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

mike 66 said:


> They will not get any of my money ever again.............account closed forever.


Your just a drop in the ocean. 7000 views on this thread. I bet many have seen it and checked them out. They see the prices and see there are a LOT of people that had good experience with them. Next time they want something, they will try it. This thread is GREAT for there business. Its great advertising.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Never an issue besides out of stock.


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

I buy from them all the time never had a issue. I will say this i order from several places and it seems when i order from them i get it a lot faster.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

sublauxation said:


> Correct. And they were going to refund return shipping but I asked if they'd throw in a bag of nocks instead and I'd pay the difference. They obliged and didn't make me pay the difference. It was a win/win for both of us. And yes, they were crabby without a doubt.
> 
> Read the anti posts on here and you'll see a common theme. People don't like to pay the return shipping so they get all ornery. Some of them even make personal attacks against them, then can't understand why they get even crabbier customer service so they leave negative reviews.
> 
> ...


yelp reviews... really...lol... right on... 

it's become painfully obvious you got stake in this biz... defend all you want... but to compare them to a place like Lancaster is pretty ignorant.... 

It's no secret these threads pop up here quite often.. and for good reason.... unlike Lancaster and a handful of other legit dealers out there... integrity and honesty still matter to some of us...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

No customers were harmed during the filming of this public service announcement.


----------



## scottforestlk (Feb 25, 2009)

Bucks & Bulls said:


> I guess that goes for me also. Probably a hundred or so orders without a single problem.


Same here.


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

Eders archery....Ive never found a reason to use anyone else. I order a dozen orders a year or so from them, I have for years and never had a bad experience. Eagle is another one that you should use with caution.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't have a dog in this fight but will tell you that I will search for the item I want to buy before dropping my cash on it. I just bought a Scott Exxus for $145 for some seller named whitequiver with 100% feedback on a ton of transactions. I found that bhs had the same one but avoided it because of the ripping on AT. I wouldn't consider paying $200+ for the same release from Eders or Lancasters, it just doesn't make sense. Now two have come up in the classifieds since my purchase but that is the price you pay for wanting it now and not being patient.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

tsilvers said:


> yelp reviews... really...lol... right on...
> 
> it's become painfully obvious you got stake in this biz... defend all you want... but to compare them to a place like Lancaster is pretty ignorant....
> 
> It's no secret these threads pop up here quite often.. and for good reason.... unlike Lancaster and a handful of other legit dealers out there... integrity and honesty still matter to some of us...


As a curiosity what's your beef with Yelp reviews? 

I clearly have no stake in them, at least no more than you guys have in Lancaster. Still waiting for my callback from them by the way.....concerning a bow case they were going to measure for me. Maybe I should start a thread bashing them:wink:


----------



## Bdamn808 (Nov 20, 2013)

The only online archery stores I order from is bowhunter supply store, sandsarchery, and lancaster


----------



## ikhmalok (May 18, 2012)

I've got issues with them as well, they raised the postage price once I commit to buy (bulk items) higher price than what they promised earlier. I'm an international buyer from Malaysia.


----------



## Endless Enigma (Jan 22, 2015)

These feeble attempts by Lancaster Losers to undermine BHSS, never cease to amaze and amuse me. Want to save as much as 35% on an arrow rest. Dont go to Lancasters. Been using BHSS for years never had a problem getting my stuff and saving $$. BHSS sells stuff cheap and that bothers everyone who is trying to sell or shill for higher.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

tsilvers said:


> yelp reviews... really...lol... right on...
> 
> it's become painfully obvious you got stake in this biz... defend all you want... but to compare them to a place like Lancaster is pretty ignorant....
> 
> It's no secret these threads pop up here quite often.. and for good reason.... unlike Lancaster and a handful of other legit dealers out there... integrity and honesty still matter to some of us...


So are you owner of lancaster,partner,manager?....I mean u have to have some affiliation, cause according to you,anyone who defends,purchases or says anything positive about a company has to be affiliated! So after all the times you mentioned and defended Lancaster by your own logic you are quite obviously affiliated with them!


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Blah, blah, blah..... This



HOYT3065 said:


> LOL.... You guys complaining are singing the blues on a bandwagon.....lol
> 
> Look at their ebay feedback
> 
> ...



More Blah, blah, blah..... This is a ridiculous attempt to undermine a company that is doing a great job overall, by a few people who may have had an issue, or may have just screwed up themselves and expected BHSS to make an exception for them.... Then a bunch of high and mighty people feeling like they are only getting the right thing if they spend more on it for some reason. Don't justify your need to pay the most for something so you can feel cool, by being overzealous in you attempt to bash a less expensive store.....smh.

With a service rating like that, they aren't going anywhere for a while...


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Livetohunt said:


> So are you owner of lancaster,partner,manager?....I mean u have to have some affiliation, cause according to you,anyone who defends,purchases or says anything positive about a company has to be affiliated! So after all the times you mentioned and defended Lancaster by your own logic you are quite obviously affiliated with them!


sure.. if that's how you see it....

Just pointing out the obvious.... Far better companies out there to deal with... Lancaster is one of many...  check out post 252.... case in point...lol... think this dope works for them...? He should.. about the quality of their CS....


----------



## luvmyswitchback (Aug 18, 2008)

I've ordered many times from them and have never had one problem. Not saying I never will, but personally, my experience with them has been great!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

tsilvers said:


> sure.. if that's how you see it....
> 
> Just pointing out the obvious.... Far better companies out there to deal with... Lancaster is one of many...  check out post 252.... case in point...lol... think this dope works for them...? He should.. about the quality of their CS....


No I am making an obsevation of how you see it! So.....manager,partner,floor staff?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Livetohunt said:


> No I am making an obsevation of how you see it! So.....manager,partner,floor staff?


Someone's butt hurt.... lol...


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

tsilvers said:


> Someone's butt hurt.... lol...


So then you been butt hurt about 10 times in this thread! Love how you try to turn things around! LMAO!!


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Bdamn808 said:


> The only online archery stores I order from is bowhunter supply store, sandsarchery, and lancaster


:thumbs_up


----------



## TheMule34 (Sep 26, 2010)

Been ordering from them for years with not one issue. Only dealt with customer service once about a backordered item. They were very easy to deal with. Just got a brand new Spott-Hogg Hunter for $173 from them last week. That's $50 less than anyone else!


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

mike 66 said:


> They will not get any of my money ever again.............account closed forever.


Me too.


----------



## jlsmith1000 (Nov 11, 2014)

I've bought from them on and off, though I will say that I think it was mostly via E-Bay. Haven't had a problem yet, but I just opened an issue with them on E-Bay. 
I ordered a dozen Victory X-Killer Pin Nock bushings and they sent me VAP bushings. I sent them the issue via E-Bay's reporting mechanism, linked to the correct item on THEIR website, and requested a refund. I'll have the VAP bushings packaged and ready to go should they decide to send a UPS via call tag to pick them up. In the meantime I ordered them from Amazon with free 2 day shipping since I can't wait any longer for the right stuff.

I'll let you know how it works out. One BIG advantage of buying through E-Bay or Amazon to stores like these (you're still buying from the same store, Amazon or E-Bay is like Big Brother) is that if the store jerks you around, E-Bay or Amazon will give you your money back in a heartbeat and stick it to the store. It becomes their job to prove they didn't screw up, not yours to prove they did. On the Lancaster note, I've also bought a bit from them with no problems either.


----------



## indianriver (Jun 27, 2005)

bowhunter1661 said:


> The fact that I had to deal with the manufacturer isn't the reason for the rant. The fact is they are crooks. Look at their website. There is a photo of their building. It is a tiny building. The women that refused to check if my order actually went out the door was just lieing to ensure that they were guaranteed either 20 percent of the second sight I bought if I had decided to return it or the store credit they would issue if I decided not to return. If she had just simply gone in back and personally stopped the order from being shipped they would get nothing. They're thieves


Amazing ,, Where do these guys come from, Bowhunters Building is 43,650 square feet. 7 buildings. and the Wellsville post office is 300 yards from Bowhunters. However Bowhunters has their own post office inside the building and pickup is by 30' box truck every day. ? love this guy!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

indianriver said:


> Amazing ,, Where do these guys come from, Bowhunters Building is 43,650 square feet. 7 buildings. and the Wellsville post office is 300 yards from Bowhunters. However Bowhunters has their own post office inside the building and pickup is by 30' box truck every day. ? love this guy!


I doubt they have a post office in their building. You have to ship an extraordinary amount to do that.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I have bought many items rom them with no issues scott exxus core for 143$ and it was here in 3 days


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've ordered two more times from them since this thread was started, no problems, but I do go through their E-Bay store. Cheers--BB


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

I got my order from them today. Only took three days as usual.


----------



## PayneTrain (Sep 30, 2013)

Uhh new to buying online, have always gone local but I just ordered one of their last QAD HDX's today....nobody has had problems with that right? Hope its a newer one


----------



## Lilank (Jan 22, 2015)

PayneTrain said:


> Uhh new to buying online, have always gone local but I just ordered one of their last QAD HDX's today....nobody has had problems with that right? Hope its a newer one


I ordered one of the QAD and got it in 3 days with no issues, also received a Axcel Accutouch.No issues.


----------



## PayneTrain (Sep 30, 2013)

Lilank said:


> I ordered one of the QAD and got it in 3 days with no issues, also received a Axcel Accutouch.No issues.


Thanks Lilank, makes me feel a little better. Just did't want an old one or something


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I doubt they have a post office in their building. You have to ship an extraordinary amount to do that.


"Our staff is fully knowledgable for shipping to all Countrys anywhere in the World. Our In house U.S. Postal Facility offers tracking for all packages, including automated manifests for your Customs office needs."

^^^^
This is from thier website.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

They also go by Treestandcity on ebay if you look it will say Wellsville PA same people beware. They almost got me sent me broke sight told me same thing send it back to the company that made it. Well I paid Pay Pal I contacted PP they said send it back with tracking soon as it hit there store I got my money back. Never again with them BS.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Livetohunt said:


> "Our staff is fully knowledgable for shipping to all Countrys anywhere in the World. Our In house U.S. Postal Facility offers tracking for all packages, including automated manifests for your Customs office needs."
> 
> ^^^^
> This is from thier website.


Interesting, I'm not sure that means they have a post office in house. They may merely have a mail manifesting system, something completely different. I've run several ecommerce businesses, and I shipped literally 30,000 orders per day out of one and we didn't have enough volume to justify a PO internally. I know that's more than they are shipping...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Livetohunt said:


> "Our staff is fully knowledgable for shipping to all Countrys anywhere in the World. Our In house U.S. Postal Facility offers tracking for all packages, including automated manifests for your Customs office needs."
> 
> ^^^^
> This is from thier website.


It is easy enough to test. If a shipping number is created but not available because it hasn't been handed over to the USPS, then they are not truly a postal center as the moment it is shipped it would also be "accepted" into the USPS system. They also ship UPS and use the standard UPS maps etc. from UPS...my guess is that they simply have automated shipping software and manifesting systems (Pitney Bowes, Endicia, etc.) but a PO normallly requires a huge amount of in and out, and you will normally get your own Zip Code with it. I bet they don't have that...


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

If you get what you want at a great price anyone is easy to deal with. However, when you have an issue with this company (and I have) the only way you ever get anywhere is to go through Paypal or ebay. Somehow BHSS thought it was my fault they sent me the wrong product and thought it would be a grand idea to charge me a restocking fee. Brilliant people.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

cnvf250 said:


> If you get what you want at a great price anyone is easy to deal with. However, when you have an issue with this company (and I have) the only way you ever get anywhere is to go through Paypal or ebay. Somehow BHSS thought it was my fault they sent me the wrong product and thought it would be a grand idea to charge me a restocking fee. Brilliant people.


Whenever a website says, "call before ordering" that is normally code for you are about to lose your shorts...


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

I've always bought from them through eBay and never had a problem. If I ever do I have eBay and Paypal for insurance.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

tpetrain said:


> I've always bought from them through eBay and never had a problem. If I ever do I have eBay and Paypal for insurance.


Only way to do it with many etailers...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Never a problem with them... Ever


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Won't EVER do business with them again. Once bitten, twice shy.

Crooks is all they are.


----------



## Caylais (Feb 9, 2015)

I just ordered a new Back tension release from them because the price was so competitive. I haven't gotten it yet but I hope everything is ok. Probly wont take the chance again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You may get lucky and get what you want but on the chance you get something other than what you ordered or get a damaged item good luck with them trying to get your cash back unless you paid Pay Pal. And even then they will try to make everything sound like you are in the wrong. And at that even with Pay Pal you have to ship it back on your dime with tracking to get your money back so your out a shipping fee.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

What I've noticed is everyone who has been taken buy them has bought directly from the sight. When bought through ebay it lists how many in stock and they are held to a different standard because of ebay/paypal policies. It's a crap shoot if buying through the sight. The other big thing is making sure to check the box that says do not hold for back order, cancel if not in stock. I've seen people get taken that way as well.


----------



## River-bank (Apr 15, 2008)

Never again for me. Ordered a stand, shipping cost came up when placed order, ordered the item. then emailed me after the fact, 200 dollar more for shipping added to cost.. already paid, and said 20 percent restock charge if I cancelled. Nice first time order


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

tpetrain said:


> What I've noticed is everyone who has been taken buy them has bought directly from the sight. When bought through ebay it lists how many in stock and they are held to a different standard because of ebay/paypal policies. It's a crap shoot if buying through the sight. The other big thing is making sure to check the box that says do not hold for back order, cancel if not in stock. I've seen people get taken that way as well.


Noticed that as well, but I won't do business with a company that needs eBay or PayPal to keep them in line...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Whoever owns that company sounds like a complete tool.


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Anybody who has interacted with the owner in other threads would see what a J$#***** the owner is and would never do business with them. I think indianriver is his handle on here.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

So Bowhunters "Supply" Store is okay, right?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

indianriver said:


> Amazing ,, Where do these guys come from, Bowhunters Building is 43,650 square feet. 7 buildings. and the Wellsville post office is 300 yards from Bowhunters. However Bowhunters has their own post office inside the building and pickup is by 30' box truck every day. ? love this guy!


So are you the owner?....


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

I've bought from them via ebay with good luck thus far, but these threads sure make me think twice....

They have 99.4% positive feedback on ebay (for the last 12 months), thats pretty good.....


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> So Bowhunters "Supply" Store is okay, right?


Yes


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

jgss2 said:


> Anybody who has interacted with the owner in other threads would see what a J$#***** the owner is and would never do business with them. I think indianriver is his handle on here.


I wish everyone would've seen what this guy posted on another thread yesterday morning. Too bad the mods got rid of it.


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

bowfisher said:


> I wish everyone would've seen what this guy posted on another thread yesterday morning. Too bad the mods got rid of it.


I agree. It was my thread. He was extremely unprofessional


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

bowfisher said:


> I wish everyone would've seen what this guy posted on another thread yesterday morning. Too bad the mods got rid of it.


 when they told me i can send back my sight...but they wont except it after they sent me a sight i didnt order..NEVER EVER WILL DO BUSINESS WITH THEM AGAIN..NEVER


----------



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

My order came, everything was new and as described. Now it did take over a week as they didn't ship until 3 days after I ordered. 

Will I order from again....not sure.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

tpetrain said:


> What I've noticed is everyone who has been taken buy them has bought directly from the sight. When bought through ebay it lists how many in stock and they are held to a different standard because of ebay/paypal policies. It's a crap shoot if buying through the sight. The other big thing is making sure to check the box that says do not hold for back order, cancel if not in stock. I've seen people get taken that way as well.


Nope.. they list items on Ebay saying there in stock when in fact they are not... Crooks... I think the guys user name here is indianriver as well... Good luck to the clown.. he gonna need it sooner than later would be my guess...


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

K2man said:


> Thanks for the warning Bowhunter1661. I certainly appreciate friendly,quality customer service. I value it more than a few dollars in savings, as I don't work for $8 an hour and my time is worth much more than that. I don't buy anything based soley on price. I agree with old Ben Franklin - “The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten”
> 
> I also try not to buy anything from China if I can get it elsewhere. But that needs to be in another thread!


I don't think that saying applies. Your getting the same product if you buy it here or elsewhere, so the quality should be the same. The Ben Franklin saying that applies is a penny saved is a penny earned.

I've never had any trouble with my dealings with them. But I haven't bought anything recently.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

frog gigger said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, 100% success here.


Me too, I've had several different orders through them and all were great.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> So Bowhunters "Supply" Store is okay, right?


Yes, solid.


----------



## Spahrman5 (Jan 8, 2014)

I was just ripped off by BHSS. Wasted 3 months and am in hole $25 after trying to purchase some bootblankets. They sent damaged items TWICE, then after I returned the item kept the sales tax, original shipping and refused to refund both of my return shipping charges a week after promising a full refund over the phone. I'm convinced this is their normal way of operating after dealing with the women who answer the phones. I too have yet to speak with Mark since he has "just stepped out", "is not in the office today", and "is very busy" for the last 3 months!


----------

